# The beautiful life of Sushi



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone! This is my attempt at creating a journal for my sweetheart Sushi! She's getting older each day and I just thought I would talk about how she is doing here and there. Mainly as a way to cope, because as I said, she's getting old, and I am trying not to loose my mind. I got Sushi 2 years ago, Labeled as a "baby boy" at Petco. I got her during my "Teenage rebel phase". I got kicked out of school for bad grades, lost all my friends, got into the wrong crowd, ect. I was a bit lonely and decided to walk to Petco(which was 2 mins walk from where I lived at the time)and check out some fish. I went to the bettas and saw the baby bettas. The babies were STUNNING. So beautiful and colorful! But a small little brown one caught my eye and I knew I had to have him!(labeled as a boy at the time). I was in online school, so I lots of free time so I called my dad up and asked him if he could transfer $15 into my bank account so I could buy "Lunch" lol. He gave me $15 and I went and bought my baby, a small gallon tank, gravel, and a house. I ended up telling my dad what I bought(because I was excited and guilty)and he laughed. He got home that evening and we went back to petco. He bought me an adult betta, 2.5 gallon tank, gravel, plants, and another house! (as well as food and other supplies) I named that betta Jose, he sadly died 4 months latter(S.I.P love). Anyways I was so excited about my fish. Months started to pass and things got a lot more difficult. Parent were getting back together, I was going to that stupid public school again, things were not going fantastic. Each day was hard, but coming home each day and playing with Sushi through her tank glass made up for it. Did I forget to mention I had NO heater or filter? Yeah, I didn't know ANYTHING. Sushi went through so much because of my lack of knowledge lol, poor girl eventually turned into a tank. She could go through anything and come out perfectly fine lol! Sushi has always been my best friend through a lot things I was going through, and I love her to pieces for that. I learned to clean up my act and my family and I got onto a better relationship, which made everything so much easier. It was still rocky, but it was growing. Things took a fall again. My relationship with parents almost destroyed. It all resulted in me spending almost all of my time with Sushi. I was just so lonely and unhappy, but being with her made things better. Fast forward a couple months. I change my attitude completely, as well as my life, relationship with parents and family is awesome(still to this day) and things start to make a good change, with made things so much better! My parents were able to explore my love for my fish, meet them, play around with them, ect. Sushi was never and still to this day is never considered "a fish". When my family talks about her, they call her by her name. It was nice to share my passion and be able to be taken seriously. So, Sushi was considered a part of the family, our finned baby. Fast forward a couple more months and we buy a house. Everything goes AMAZING. Sushi is happy, I am happy, family is happy. My new room is facing the front of the house, which is facing the rise of the sun, so I was able to pull my blinds up early in the morning so Sushi could have some natural light before turning on her Aquarium light and boooy did she love it! And still does!! Fast forward a couple MORE months and Christmas rolls around. My Grandma sent me $100 dollars and I bought Sushi a 10 gallon tank and a bunch of plants! She was so shocked when she went into the tank that she didn't move just looked at everything as if she was a bit nervous! (I forgot to mention I put her into a 2.5 gallon before this)She was going from a 2.5 gallon to a 10 gallon! She absolutely loved it! She hads slept every night behind the filter and every morning comes to greet me at the tank, still following my face and my finger everywhere, she truly is an absolute sweetheart! As I said, I have had Sushi for 2 years, and it is starting to show. She now has Cataracts, which is not to bad, she can still find my finger and chase it and she can still chase her food pellets! She has also spent more time laying at the bottom instead of the top(she is not sick). So just lays at the bottom and if I come up to her tank, she immediately swims to my face super fast to greet me!!<3 She no longer sleeps behind her filter every night, she sleeps mainly at the bottom, and every couple nights she sleeps behind the filter She was my first fish, and I love her so much. I'm not exactly ready for the upcoming months, but I just thought I would share her beautiful life with you guys. 0


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Well written. Sounds a bit like my life right now, but grades are good. I'm trying! My parents think that I'm not, though, LOL. Will be following!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you so much! I'm glad your grades are good! Mine as well! It gets hard sometimes, I am in online school so my parents can see what I do and they know I am trying, but before that, I was in public school and my parents ALWAYS thought I wasn't doing my best. "Try harder" "You aren't doing your best" "I know your smarter than this" Blah blahhh lol! Thanks so much again!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hello! Just doing an update on my sweetgirl! I figured I would do any update every 2 days. She had been doing pretty good! She laying at the bottom a bit more but she has started sleeping behind her filter a bit more like she used to which makes me happy! She is still eating good which is an amazing sign. The awesome/strange thing is that she has cataracts but is still able to chase her pellets like a pro! It's like she still has perfect eye sight! It's absolutely amazing! Lately she has an a rather *odd* obsession with the filter lately lol. She has been getting blown away by it recently which is weird because that never used to happen. She is probably obsessed with it because she's probably wondering what is pushing her away lol! Poor girl:laugh:If you guys have seen my recent threads/posts you would know I have 3 baby bettas that I am currently raising! I always put their tanks side by side with Sushi's so they can see each other. At first Sushi hated them! Especially Petra! But now she seems to enjoy their company! I was initially raising the babies to put in later on with Sushi as a sorority! Buuutt she's getting rather old and I don't think she would be able to handle the energy of a couple youngster lol! I have been thinking about just purchasing a 5 gallon tank to put Sushi in by herself and buying a couple more Female bettas to put in the sorority instead. I am 99% sure one of the babies I got was a male but I just could not bring myself to take him back to the petstore(we kinda bonded... lol!)But Sushi doesn't seem to mind the babes but I don't feel 100% comfortable with adding young females with her because she is 2 years old. Buuutt the babies bettas are still definitely babies and will be for another couple of months so I am gonna put this out of my mind and think about it in another month or 2! Other than those few things Sushi has been doing pretty good. Still eating like a champ and swimming like one(most of the time!) Will update again in a couple days! Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hello everyone! Another update on my girl! I haven't been able to update in a couple days because of the Flood evacuation. Sushi was evacuated with me as well as all of my other bettas. She was perfectly fine! I don't think she cared to much, lol. There is another small chance that there will be another flood evac, and Sushi will be comin along again! So, all of my fish tanks are on my looooong low dresser. It has a third leg in the middle for support which is awesome! Sushi's tank is on the far left(It's left if you are facing the front of it.)and my bookcase faces the dresser. Well, my mom bought me some new bedroom lights at ikea and they're purple!!(Much better than my last ones, they were really bright and slightly disturbed the bettas!)Well, Sushi sleeps behind the filter and the purple lights shine directly into where Sushi sleep so she wouldn't sleep there until I covered that side with a towel and now she sleeps there again! Also, Sushi's tank has EXPLODED with algae! Diatom to be exact. Which makes perfect sense because her tank is fairly new. I posted a thread about it and some of the members(LittleBettaFish(thank you!)and another member in which I cannot remember their name(sorry and thank you!)told me that it was not harmful which made me very relieved! I am going to do a water change tomorrow. I also have to take all of the plants out, soke and clean them, then I have to scrub the house thingy she has, clean some of the sand, take the filter out, clean that because it's covered in algae as well, as well as the heater so that has to get cleaned as well, THEN I have to clean all of the algae up. My mom took me to Petco and bought me some Tetra algae tablets so after I clean everything, I'll drop one in there! One fizzy disk cleans 10 gallons which is awesome. I'm a bit worried actually because the box says that it contains Copper which can be harmful to fish but if I follow the directions it "shouldn't" harm the fish. It shouldn't or it for sure wont!?!? Ugggh I stress to much about my bettas. Sushi was my first betta fish and I raised her from a baby. She is MY baby and I wouldn't be able to handle anything bad happening to her especially if it was because I didn't do something right. Well, I'm confident I'll do everything right! Guess we'll see! Also, Sushi has developed some white specs on her left pectoral fin, but it doesn't seem to harm her in anyway, well not yet at least, she still happy as ever! Here are some updated pictures. Thanks for reading! Will do another update soon!:smile2:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hello all! Apologies for not posting an update for a while. I just wanted to wait until I could have lots to talk about, and I do! Sushi has been doing awesome! She is resting at the bottom of her tank more but when I try to take a picture, she just swims back up really fast and excitedly! She's adorable. If you guys have read some of my other updates, you would know that Sushi developed Cataracts(there are pictures of her cataracts on my first journal update!)or so I thought they were cataracts... her eyes are almost completely cleared. I don't think it was cloudy eye. She could see fine and was acting normal. But correct me if I am wrong but I do not think cataracts go away.. so what was the cloudy slate over her eyes!? Oh well. I'm just glad it's gone<3. I am seriously stressing out. I have always wanted a betta sorority and when I found out Sushi was a girl, I thought it was the perfect opportunity. I was so caught up in the moment and went and bought some babies to raise not even thinking how it could affect Sushi. Sushi is my first betta ever. She is my beloved betta. My baby. How on earth am I supposed to put in a bunch of young females in with Sushi? 1.) She's 2 years old. 2.) She's massive. And I am not exaggerating. She is literally the size of a Male King Betta. She's large for a female. I just don't want anything bad to happen. I love all my bettas. I can't get a separate tank for Sushi because I don't have enough plugs. And even if I did, I'm pretty sure if I did get a new tank, my house would blow up. Arrrrg! I'm so frustrated. I wish I would've thought this through. I'm sorry Sushi. But the babies are now toddlers and they still have quite a while before they grow up. It's super funny because whenever my mom comes into my room Sushi gets soooo angry! She starts flaring and throwing herself at my mom lol! And my mom gets super excited when my male, Tutankhamun flares lol. Each time she comes into my room to see my fish, she always talk to them in a baby voice lmao. It's pretty awesome. My mom deserves a lot more credit than I give her for putting up with my love for fish and not treating me like I'm annoying or that my hobby is stupid. So thanks mom<3. So, I got these purple lights to hang in my room(I think I mentioned in my last update)because I hate the dark lol and the hang around my bookcase and Sushi's tank is right next to it and the purple lights shine right into her tank so I have been using a towel to cover her at night but the purple still shines a wee bit. I think it's aggravating her. I just wish so badly that people could understand my fish hobby. People think I'm "obsessed". Seriously? Soooo if I talk about fish here and there then I'm considered obsessed and weird? But you can talk 24/7 about shoes, purses, jewelry, what new electronics came out blah blah and it's normal? Whatevvvvver just leave me alone lol! Well, I need to do homework lol. Will do another update on my precious girl in a few days. Thanks for reading guys.:smile2:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all. Doing a sudden update because Sushi isn't doing okay. Yesterday I posted a thread asking for help because her poop was white and stringy. Yesterday morning I took the towel off the side of her tank and she went ballistic. Swimming at crazy speeds, developing stress stripes, slamming into everything, the only way I can describe it, is that she literally looked like a ping pong ball. Her caudal fin and her dorsal fin are starting to shred and she wont even come up to me when I go up to the tank. She just backs up slowly and squeezes herself between the heater or she'll hide behind the filter(which has been her sleeping spot for months) She keeps hiding behind the plants, hardly moving and I can't get decent pictures. This is not Sushi. I've had her for 2 years and we have the best bond anyone could have with a betta. She always swims happily up to my face and swims around excitedly. She isn't hardly moving now. I'm so worried about her. I'm going to feed her in about an hour and see if she takes. Will be doing another update in a bit. Thanks.
































(Camera wouldn't focus on her)


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all. Doing another quick update. Sushi ate. Thankfully. She still wont come up to the glass like normal and when she does, she gets completely freaked out over me or my finger. I still do not understand why her fins are starting to rip up. It took a while to get her to stop ping pong balling around the tank. She was literally slamming into everything, I thought she was going to knock herself out. My mom was saying that it could be her time. I mean she is 2 years old. But I don't believe it. I'll be doing another update in a few days. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

Hey all! I know I said I would do another update in a few days, but writing everything do and hoping someone is reading make me feels so much better. I went out at about 3:30, absolutely terrified to leave Sushi alone. Fed her 2 pellets and went out the door. My mom took me to Petco and bought me a betta leaf. Sushi's fins are starting to tear up and I'm unsure why. I put the leaf by the heater so she could sleep or hang out somewhere other than the heater and filter, not to mention the heater seems to be her place of choice right now. When I came back home, she was actually in a good mood! She was very excited to see my mom and I! She didn't even back away! Now, she's kinda moping around again, starting to back up when I come near the tank. Hopefully she'll use the leaf, she's definitely interested in it that's for sure lol! I'll be doing another update in the morning. Honestly, I'm terrified. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

Hey all! Sorry for not updating this morning, I had Math tutoring. For. 2. hours. Man it's exhausting. But I got Panda Express afterwards  Sushi's pretty much the same as yesterday. Starting bouncing off everything in the tank again. She only acts happy when it's time for feeding. About 5 minutes after she eats, it's back to moping around. She usually hangs out by the heater but the fact that she isn't happy anymore scares me. She was such an energetic little girl and now she has no interest for anything except food. I'm glad she's at least eating. I don't think she'll be losing her appetite anytime soon lol. I still cannot understand why her fins are starting to tear! Maybe it's because she's literally bouncing off everything in the tank and the plants are cutting her? I thought maybe it was the filter or heater, because she hangs out behind the filter but not anywhere near the part that sucks up the water. I thought maybe the heater because that's her new favorite place. That or the far right back corner. I got her the Betta Leaf yesterday but she has no interest in it whatsoever. I may just put it in Tutankhamun's tank. Arrrg. This whole thing is super frustrating and so confusing. There's just nothing I can do. Well, that I know of. I just don't understand what this could be. All I know is this starting happening when she had that really long stringy white poop. My mom suggested constipation but I don't understand how that could be. She has been eating the same exact amount of pellets everyday for 2 years. She's not bloated either. Oh well. I'm not to worried like I was yesterday. I think the time to panic will be when she stops eating, but I don't think that will happen. Well, hopefully. Anyways, I'm going to keep watch of her over the weekend and see how she does. Will do another update soon. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey guys. Doing another another update. Sushi pooped last night and it was brown! It was long, but brown! She's pooping again, and brown! I'm happy is isn't stringy white again, but ever since she pooped the white long stringy poop, she hasn't been the same. Even though she's now pooping brown, her behavior is still the same. So it is a parasite? Or what? I'm so unbelievably frustrated. I read that if it was a parasite, then her poop would be white and stringy all the time. How am I supposed to fix her is I don't know what is wrong with her? Someone mentioned that there's a slight change it could be dropsy, so now I'm constantly checking her from above. Still can't figure out why her fins are shredding. I was viewing some photos of her a couple months ago and her ventral fins were so long! Now, they're almost gone. They're so tiny now. She also has this white thing on the back of her head. It's sticking up, but I'm unsure of what it is. It isn't open. She also has a bump on the left side of her head. What in the heck is happening to her. It's like it's the same thing everyday. I wake up at the crack of dawn to take the towel off the side of her tank to let the morning light come in, she literally goes nuts, slams into and slams off of everything in the tank. Then she sinks down the the corner and doesn't move. I go back to sleep. Wake up about 3-4 hours later. She's still in the same spot. I go up to her tank to make sure she's alive. She goes nuts again. I open the lid to feed her, she happily eat, I turn on the tank lights and they day is started. She spends most of the day lodging herself in between the plants in awkward positions or literally hanging her self onto one of the plants by her tail. Oh and can't forget her love for the heater. She's doesn't back away from me as much though. She does in the early mornings or when she's having a panic attack(?) but when she calms down, she swims up to my face and just watches me and follows me. I've been spending alot of time by her tank. Watching her nonstop. She's in my bedroom which makes things better, because I can see her and see can see me. She's just not the same, energetic, super happy Sushi anymore. I'm just happy she's eating. That and the fact that she literally sinks down in front of me to watch me when I come to her tank instead of swimming away in fear. It's like she exhausted, but still makes an effort. I'm so sorry sweatheart. I just don't know what to do, except love you and hope you will be okay.








(Probably my new favorite picture of her <3) 
















(The bump is above her left eye)


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not sure what it could be.   I've never seen anything like that before. You said her poop was stringy white, but then it went back to brown, but her behavior was still weird? I really can't be sure what this is.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you for the reply.  Her poop was white and very stringy. Now it's back to normal but sadly, her behavior is not. Has no interest for anyone or anything, except the heater and the corner of the tank.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all. Doing an update. Sushi isn't doing good today. Not at all. She ate, which is good. She's been getting less active each day. Another morning of ping ponging around the tank. She's currently on the heater, facing the back of the tank, not moving whatsoever. I keep waving my hand in front of her every so often just to make sure she's alive. Her fins are completely torn up. Tearing up more and more each day. I still cannot, for the life of me, figure out what in the world is tearing up her fins. I'm so confused, frustrated, and so sad. It's like I'm watching my baby deteriorate right in front of me and there is nothing I can do about it. As I said before, she's isn't really moving just hanging out on the heater, occasionally swimming down and sinking to the corner. I showed my mom and was talking about how Sushi was acting, and my mom (Clueless about fish) was like "Maybe she's tired" "Maybe her sleep schedule is messed up" I'm sorry her what? Sleep schedule? No. My mom saw her ping pong all over the tank (Which was horrifying)and my mom goes "Look she's excited!" No mom. She isn't excited. She's worse than yesterday. Hardly even moving today. I'm so sorry sweetheart. You know I love you.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey guys, doing another update. I know it's soon, but I just like to keep you guys updated. Just fed Sushi lunch. Gave her a pellet, and then decided to try brine shrimp. She has never had it before, but I've heard it's really good for betta, and that's it's pretty rich in nutrients. I know you probably shouldn't feed betta's a new food after they've been on a certain one for some amount of time, but what else can I do? The brine shrimp I have are in cubes, so I broke off a piece and fed it to her and she happily took.  She's perked up a bit! Not a whole lot, but a little. She still hangs out in the corner but she's been swimming around, which is absolutely fantastic! Hopefully the brine shrimp helps. Even if it helps a just a little bit. A little help is better than none. Thanks for reading guys. Will do another update soon.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all, just doing another update. Sushi was pretty much the same this morning. Hardly moving at all, resting on the heater. She ate some brine shrimp this morning, which she really seems to be loving, but today, after she ate it, she immediately went back to the heater. Her fins are absolutely terrible. They are literally tearing apart over night. They're completely shredded and I just don't know what is causing it. Soon she's going to look like a crowntail by the time her fins stop shredding. IF they stop. Her scales seem to be odd though, like they're raised a tiny weeny bit, and she has a lump on the left side of her face and a weird patch that she has always had on her back but now it's turning grey and when I view it from the side, somethings coming off of it. I'm going to scoop her up later today, put her in her cup to see up close what is going on. I'll do an update later today on what I found. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all, I said I would update once I got her into her cup so I could look at her closely. First off, when I got her into the net(which is not good, I know) it took me so long to get her to come out of it. She would just keep swimming back into the net. Then she would literally act dead. She wouldn't move a single muscle and then I would nudge her with my finger and she would start to move, then go back to being lifeless, then I'd poke her, then she would move super fast, then go limp over and over. I finally got her into the cup and she kept swimming on the tip of her nose, sort of like she was struggling to get back to normal position. It was odd. Scales are not raised at all, thank god. I don't know what that bump on her head is or where is came from, but when I look at it from the side, somethings coming up. It would be easier to tell if she wasn't brown lol. I got a clear view of the patch on her back. I have no clue what it is. It looks like some scales lost color and just turned grey? If that makes any sense. I got a picture of it. I'll post it in the morning. I'm turning the tank lights off early tonight. As well as all the other lights in my room so she get more sleep. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

Hey all, sorry for not posting the pictures I took of her last night this morning like I said. It's been a busy day. I just finished a 100 point essay for English which, by the way, was so hard oh my goodness! But I feel so much better that is isn't weighing down on me! So anyways, here are the pictures I took of her last night while I was observing her! 








I brightened up this picture so you guys could see better. As you can see, there is some weird discoloration in her scales on her back and I have no clue what it is. She's always had it, but it used to be blue grey. Now it's just completely grey, and since I know it's been there for a while, I know that isn't what's causing her to behave so weird. What confuses me is why is it changing colors? Also, her scales aren't raised, which is good because I thought before they were starting to, but I'm super relieved they aren't raised.  







This picture is just showing you guys what her body looks like up close. Scales are completely fin. I looked at that bump on her head but I can't tell what it is. Maybe apart of her scale came up? I just can't see because she's brown and I don't want to shine a flashlight on her a blind her. 

>Current Update<

Sushi was the same this morning, like every morning. I fee her 1 pellet a day now and the rest of the food she gets is brine shrimp, since she seems so go crazy for it! The only thing that's really changed is her fins. Each day they get worse or worse and as before, I still can't figure out what is causing it! This whole thing is so frustrating! The only thing about her that's the same is her love for food, which is actually kind of funny lol. A couple days ago, my mom came in to look at her, mind you, my mom ALWAYS comes in my room to look at my fish lol, that and she talk to them in a baby voice and gets super excited when Tutankhamun flares at her, she calls herself the evil grandmother lmao, but anyways, she came into my room to look at Sushi and had said that Sushi looked as if she was losing color. Then, this morning my dad came in my room to look at my fish and he looked at Sushi and he even thought she was losing color too. Maybe I don't see it because I'm literally watching her 24/7? It's gotten to the point where I even wake up in the middle of the night, a couple times a night actually, to check on her and make sure she's okay. I'm really nervous about her fins. I'm just really glad that she's eating, and that she's alive. But I'm also really glad that my parents are taking this seriously, especially my dad. When I told him about Sushi's condition when all of this started, he actually seemed upset. My mom is a bit concerned as well. Everyone in my family knows how much I adore and how much I love Sushi. She was my first betta. She IS family. Everyone in the family adores her. It's funny because my mom always comes into my room for lotion lol, and I mean ALWAYS comes into my room, which I don't mind, and when she does come in, she always goes to Sushi's tank and looks at her and talks her lol, as do I! Call us crazy, but Sushi is very loved in this family, by everyone. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

VELVET!!! I'm 99% sure it's velvet! I don't know why I didn't think of that before! The whole time she's been sick I've noticed that she's had some gold glitter dust stuff on her body and for some reason I didn't even think of it being velvet! I'm going to do a 25% water change today, clean all the poop out, and then start treatment with Copper Aid or either Bettafix. I'm leaning towards Copper Aid though, just because I trust it a lot more and I already have it. This is awesome! Not that she has it but that I know this is what it is! Will be doing an update soon on how she's taking it! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

Hey all! So yesterday was pretty good! Not only was I able to find out what was making her sick but yesterday she was in a pretty happy mood! I woke up and she was just swimming everywhere! Only sat on the heater once! Which is awesome because she was on the heater all. the. time. I put some Copper Aid in her tank yesterday. I'll be changing out some of the water this weekend and then putting more medicine in her tank. Honestly, I think it's working! Her behavior has improved a lot. I woke up this morning and again, she was swimming around! I came up to her tank and she swam over to greet me. She still slams herself into everything, which I read means that she's scratching herself, but she doesn't do it as much as she was when this first started happening. Not only that, but she hasn't rested on the heater at all. Not once! 















Unfortunately, her fins are still completely shredded. Her ventral fins are almost gone and she has a tear in her anal fin. Her dorsal and caudal fin look like they took a trip through a paper shredder and her pectoral fins are missing chunks. I'm guessing they're so torn because she's been scratching herself on everything. I'm just really worried bacteria will get in there and cause fin rot, creating a whole new problem. I don't think she can handle velvet AND fin rot. At least she's feeling better. I'll do another update on how treatments go and how her fins are this weekend. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all! Just a late night update on my girl. Today was amazing. She was so happy! Every time someone would come up to her tank, she could get so excited and swim around it was just so amazing! She is no longer staying on the heater. Once and a while she sits at the corner of the tank but not nearly as much. My parents have noticed that she's getting her color back and that her fins are no longer tearing up, I haven't even seen her scratch today! Treatments going great.  I decided to make an update tonight because my mom came into my room to check on Sushi and Sushi was just so excited! My mom was thrilled! I just had to tell you guys! I'm so unbelievably happy! My sweet girl's comin around!! I'll do another update soon on how she's doing. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

That's so great that Sushi is feeling better!!!

Just wanted to let you know that I am consistently reading this thread and hoping Sushi gets better!! :-D


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> That's so great that Sushi is feeling better!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I am consistently reading this thread and hoping Sushi gets better!! :-D


Thank you so much! Yes she is doing great! I'm so glad you're following along! Thank you!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

I read the first post and immediately subscribed.

On the condition of Sushi's fins I'd recommend seachem stress guard. My little man tore his tail in half from flaring. After two weeks in a hospital tank with daily dosing (the stress guard deteriorates after 24h) his tail has knitted itself back together. I'm glad she is feeling better and best of wishes to you and your baby! 


I'm not sure if they have it at petco I got the stress guard at my LFS. http://www.seachem.com/stressguard.php


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> I read the first post and immediately subscribed.
> 
> On the condition of Sushi's fins I'd recommend seachem stress guard. My little man tore his tail in half from flaring. After two weeks in a hospital tank with daily dosing (the stress guard deteriorates after 24h) his tail has knitted itself back together. I'm glad she is feeling better and best of wishes to you and your baby!
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Glad you're following! I'm glad your boys fins healed! Thank you for the suggestion! I will definitely be looking into that. Her fins have stopped tearing but aren't healing really, so I'm glad you suggested this. Thank you so much!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

No problem and fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all, just an update. Sushi was on the heater quite a lot today, which was worried me a bit. Her poop is turning stringy again. It's not translucent, but it's getting lighter and lighter. I was doing a bit of reading on velvet, and I came across a website about velvet in bettas and it was talking about how over a period of time, the parasites(because that's what velvet is) will remove and detach themselves from it's host(Sushi) and will proceed to enter a "free-swimming" stage. When the parasites do this, they divide and multiply a bunch of times. It said that once the parasites multiply, they need to find a new host, or even the same old host(Since Sushi is by herself, they would attack her again) within 24 hours to survive. It said because of this and the parasites life cycle, it may seem that the betta is getting better, but once the parasite completes its reproduction, the worst of it will come. This is truly devastating. This would probably explain her sitting on the heater again and her poop turning stringy again. This really is heartbreaking to know. I was so happy. I thought she was getting better, I guess not. I guess all I can do is keep a very close eye on her and her behavior. I'm sorry Sushi.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all. Just another update. Sushi is doing okay. Not good, but not bad. She was looking a little bloated last night so I stopped the brine shrimp today. It comes mushed into cubes so I usually break off a tiny piece and she eats it. I thought maybe she was bloating because of how it expands? Also, I have decided to leave the tank lights off for a couple of days. I cover her tank with a towel at night so it's completely dark in there. The only part that isn't covered, is the front of the tank. That way she can see me, and I can see her. No light gets in when I leave the front uncovered, but I just need to keep an eye on her. The lights from the other tanks shine into her tank. It's not super bright, but bright enough so that she can see. I figured maybe leaving the lights off and covering the tank at night will help relieving some stress that she has. So far, she's been doing okay. She's not super active when I have them on. It's like she's in a calm state. She calmly swims about but still gets super excited when it's meal time, which is a big relief.  I'm also hoping that her eyes can heal with the lights off. She seems to have a cut on her eye. I figured maybe it's from her darting around her tank to scratch herself, so hopefully with the lights off, she can heal properly instead of the light being so bright and hard on her. This is just so unbelievably frustrating. It's the same thing each day and I can't figure out how to help her. The medicine doesn't seem like it's working, but at the same time it does because she isn't getting any worse but she isn't getting any better either. This is just awful. Poor baby. Thanks for reading guys. Will do another update soon.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey guys, just an update. Today's been okay, Same thing. Some of the fins that are shredded are starting to curl. I don't thing they're tearing as much anymore, just starting to curl. She's been scratching a bit today, which means that the parasites haven't detached yet and entered the "free swimming" stage, which means I still have time to do more research and fix her before things get really bad. I just don't know how much time. I just don't get it. I've been doing so much reading and I can't find anyone else with the same situation as Sushi's. She isn't getting worse but she's not getting better. I just wish someone knew what to do, because I sure as heck don't. She's still eating good, but I read that bettas could still eat normally with velvet. Oh well, at least she's eating. What do I do? Am I just supposed to wait until the parasites detach and things go bad? I don't have a whole lot of options right now. I don't have a smaller tank I can put her in to quarantine her in. *The only thing that might save her, is taking her out the the 10 gallon, put her into a transport cup for a few days, doing 75% water changes 2x a day for the 10 gallon as well as putting more medicine in to get rid of every bit of the velvet, scrubbing down all the decor, and then putting all of the babies in the 10 gallon tank so I can use their 2.5 gallon for Sushi... *The babies don't mind each other. They've gotten so used to one another they don't even flare up at one another. The only problem is, is I don't have a heater or filter for that 2.5 gallon. Maybe if I change it everyday it will be okay. 50% water changes everyday. This is so risky but it's the only thing I can think of doing right now. It just really breaks my heart because Sushi loves her huge tank. To throw her into a 2.5 with no warm water and no filter would just be sad. But, there's really no other way. Right now, I'm letting her die. So unless you guys have a better suggestion, please, please oh please let me know. Even if you think it's "stupid" please. Let me know. Anything from anyone. New member or old member would be so unbelievably appreciated. Until then, this is the only way. 3 bettas are risky. Luckily, my birthday is on Sunday and my grandma always sends some money. If she does, I can purchase another girl from petco and even it out. But this has to happen. Thanks for reading guys. Will do an update soon.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Poor, poor Sushi!!:crying:

I'm really sorry, but I can't give you any reliable advice because I've never dealt with anything like this before. I think you should keep doing research on velvet, and your plan to switch Sushi and your babies seems like a good idea. I'm so sorry I can't be more helpful.:frustrated:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> Poor, poor Sushi!!:crying:
> 
> I'm really sorry, but I can't give you any reliable advice because I've never dealt with anything like this before. I think you should keep doing research on velvet, and your plan to switch Sushi and your babies seems like a good idea. I'm so sorry I can't be more helpful.:frustrated:


Thank you so much.  Yes, I will be doing more research on the velvet! I just really hope the babies will get along with one another, they don't flare or slam there bodies at one another which is good! I'm going to try to get a bunch more plants this weekend for the 10 gallon tank so the babies can have a ton of places to hide at. Thanks for replying though.  I'm hoping this will all go great! :grin2:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Not an update, just need to type out my thoughts on how I'm going to successfully do this switch. Tomorrow, I'm going to put Sushi is her cup. I'm going to change about 75% of the water in her 10 gallon tank, scrub everything in there a few times, put some medicine in it, put Petra and Urania's giant plants that are in their tank, in the 10 gallon, and let it filter out. Then on Friday, I'll change about 50% of the water and let it cycle until Monday. On Monday, I'll change about 75% of it out and leave it alone until Wednesday or Thursday. I need to make sure all of the velvet will be gone. Sushi will be in the cup until Friday. I'll then put Lux in her cup and put Sushi in Lux's 1 gallon tank so I can properly treat her. I also plan on getting a crap ton of new plants so that not only Urania, Petra, and Lux will have a better shot together, but so that Sushi has a new beautiful home to come back to. I know this seems like a terrible idea, trust me, I'm terrified, but if things go bad, than I can always leave Lux in the 10 gallon and put Urania and Petra back in their tank with the divider so that Sushi can still use the 1 gallon tank so I can continue her treatment. The reason I can't leave Urania and Petra in their tank and just put Lux in the 10 gallon, is because I'm tearing apart Tutankhamun's tank very soon to redo it(Will do Journal about it) and he needs somewhere to stay. I will be updating everyday so you guys can see what goes on and how Sushi's treatment will go as well as how I turn the 10 gallon into a sorority. The toddlers will go in the tank next Wednesday or Thursday. I'm just hoping Sushi can hold on until tomorrow, so I can get her out of that tank. Her health looks like it's starting to decline. Thanks for reading the vomit from my brain. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

If you are trying to juggle your fish to set up a hospital tank I recommend a rubber made bin they work just as well. Are cheep, you can easily cut or drill into them to make access and ventilation holes, also they come with a lid. You can pick them up from the dollar store for about 5$ for a fairly good sized one. And with bettas you should try for a shallow one. I put my boy in one when I needed an emergency hospital tank. Works just as well as any store bought tank and sometimes meds stain the plastic. However on that note here is how to tell if the plastic is fish safe (if it's baby safe it's fish safe) http://www.babygreenthumb.com/p-122-safe-plastic-numbers-guide.aspx









If you can I'd recommend adding a sponge filter but so long as the room temp is around 72 you should be ok without a heater. (Not ideal but better than nothing)

If you have any questions feel free to twist and shout, we are rooting for you and Sushi!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> If you are trying to juggle your fish to set up a hospital tank I recommend a rubber made bin they work just as well. Are cheep, you can easily cut or drill into them to make access and ventilation holes, also they come with a lid. You can pick them up from the dollar store for about 5$ for a fairly good sized one. And with bettas you should try for a shallow one. I put my boy in one when I needed an emergency hospital tank. Works just as well as any store bought tank and sometimes meds stain the plastic. However on that note here is how to tell if the plastic is fish safe (if it's baby safe it's fish safe) Safe Plastic Numbers Guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow I never even thought of this! Thank you! I think I have a few of those laying around my house actually. Thank you so much for the advice!!!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all! Just doing an update! Today was an awesome day. For everyone. I was worried I wouldn't have enough time today to clean everyone's tanks because I had to go to the DMV to take the test to get my permit at 11, and I passed! Good news is I don't have to wait 6 months for my license because I turn 18 on Sunday, so I just have to take behind the wheel lessons, and then I go and take the test to get my actual drivers license. Okay okay enough about me. I came home and immediately got started. I scooped Sushi up out of her tank into her cup, put Lux in her cup, and completely cleaned out everything in the 1 gallon tank. I put Sushi in there with some velvet medicine. Lux is currently in her cup. Another member suggested a bin(thank you) to put her in but when I read that the parasite will die in 24 hours without a new host, I realized that she wont have to stay in that tiny cup for as much as I thought. I cleaned out the poop in the 10 gallon, took out all the decor, scrubbed it, took the media filter out, and changed 75-80% of the water. I put in some Copper Aid, cranked the heater up to 86-89 and put a towel over it so it's completely dark. The parasite needs 24 hours to find a new host before it dies. So tomorrow night all the parasites should be dead, as I said before. I'm probably going to be doing another water change tomorrow, probably another 75%. I placed the 1 gallon Sushi's in right next to the 10 gallon so that the 10 gallon will heat up her tank a bit(Since the 10 gallon is at 86-89) Currently her water is at 75, which isn't bad, she's still eating which is great, and is even swimming around! Not laying down or darting, probably because there's nothing to lay/dart on but still! One I get rid of her velvet, I'm going to start treatment for her fins so they can grow back. Once she's all healed up and healthy, she'll be placed back into her 10 gallon.  I'll be changing her water in the 1 gallon probably everyday. I'll post up some pictures tonight! Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Congrats on passing your test and fish juggling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Congrats on passing your test and fish juggling!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!! "Fish juggling" this gave me a good laugh lol!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Just some pictures Also, my mom just ordered me some Seachem Stress Guard!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Your journal is one of my absolute favourites!

Congratulations on passing your test! I am also so glad to hear that the 'fish juggling' all went well. I really hope that Sushi gets better soon!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> Your journal is one of my absolute favourites!
> 
> Congratulations on passing your test! I am also so glad to hear that the 'fish juggling' all went well. I really hope that Sushi gets better soon!


Thank you! Yes fish juggling is going great! Thanks for the sweet words!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Great!! :smile2: I'm so glad your plan to switch Sushi and the babies worked!!

The storage bin as a hospital tank is a great idea!! (Thanks, CaptByMoonlight!!) No need for anymore hospital tanks!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> Great!! :smile2: I'm so glad your plan to switch Sushi and the babies worked!!
> 
> The storage bin as a hospital tank is a great idea!! (Thanks, CaptByMoonlight!!) No need for anymore hospital tanks!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


I haven't put the babies in the 10 gallon yet! Instead of switching them in next week, I'm probably going to do it this weekend!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all! Just an update! All was well today! I cleaned the babies tank a bit and switched out Lux with Urania. So now in the 2.5 gallon, it's Lux and Petra. Then tomorrow I'll switch Urania with Petra, then this weekend, they'll hopefully be in the 10 gallon together since Sushi still has some healing to do. Sushi's been great! I did a 100% water change on her and added more medicine. I know 100% water changes are bad, but before I had her in the 10 gallon, she was in a 2.5 and all I ever did was 100% water changes. She's actually doing so good! She isn't darting as of right now, which is fantastic because she would dart whenever I came up to the 1 gallon. She's still eating like a piggie! My mom ordered some Seachem Stress Guard(Thank you so much CaptByMoonlight for the suggestion!) and it will be here tomorrow! I'm so excited! Hopefully her fins will heal up pretty good! Today was just a good day for all of the fish. My adult betta Tutankhamun just got his tank cleaned and I put some of Sushi's decor in for him to borrow(Which I cleaned very well!) And he is absolutely full of himself to have new decor. I also put a sponge finally over his filter so the filter can stay on 24/7! I just really hope Sushi is truly feeling better. Hopefully it's not because the parasites have detached and are multiplying and waiting to attack. If that's the case, it will all be hell. Luckily she's in a 1 gallon so I can just dump it all out. I'll be doing another water change tomorrow on her! Will update soon. Thanks for reading!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Always a great read! Bettas love it if you switch up the decor haha! And I hope everything works out, best of wishes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Go Sushi!!:smile2:
I hope the medicine is working!!!:-D


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey guys! Doing an update. Todays was pretty good! Didn't get the medicine yet for Sushi yet, but she's still doing really good! She's super playful and happy! Still no darting which is great! I put the babies in the 2.5 gallon together today, just to get them used to each other. Nobody flared except Petra. Urania and Lux were perfectly fine! I took Petra out and left Urania and Lux alone and they didn't attack or flare once at each other. Urania would kind of stalk Lux but Lux would just swim off. In my opinion, Lux is definitely a sorority girl lol. They're back in their separate tanks now, but I'm going to do this everyday so that they can get used to one another a lot more so that when they go into the 10 gallon together, they'll be okay. Sushi still has velvet, I can still see some gold dust, so I'm still going to have to continue treatment for a bit longer. After velvet is gone, I'll start treatment with her fins and get the back to normal again because they are torn up so badly. Especially on her pectoral fins. At least she's feeling better! I'm going to do another update tonight as well as some pictures. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey all! Sorry for not updating and posting the pictures! I'll be posting a bunch tomorrow, promise! Today is my birthday! I turn 18! I had only asked for a $50 petco gift card and a $50 Petsmart gift card and my parents just gave me $100! I bought a 3 gallon tank that was on sale, which looks like a 5 gallon! It's so big!! It's for Tutankhamun! Then, I spent $70 in silk plants for Sushi's 10 gallon. The babies were supposed to go in this weekend, but Sushi's heater is broken. Perfect timing am I right? lol! So I need to buy a new one, which will be soon! Sushi's been absolutely amazing! She's eating good as well as pooping good! She actually had a HUGE poop yesterday haha! The Seachem Stress Guard came in on Friday and I have been treating her with it and she's doing good! I'll be doing a water change on everyone tomorrow, including the 10 gallon and I'll be putting Tutankhamun's tank together tonight!! I'm going to post a better update tomorrow, lol! It's so late, last night we didn't get home until 1 a.m because we were at car dealerships looking for a new car for my mom, then, she woke up up at 10 so we could get a head start on my birthday shopping and to get her a car! She decided to buy a Mercedes! This means I get my mom's 2014 Hyundai Sante Fe which is pretty awesome for a first car! So for my birthday in total I got $100 and a car! Today has been amazing for everyone! Thanks for reading guys, I'll be doing a more detailed update tomorrow with LOADS of pictures! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

The fact that your fish are all doing so well makes me super happy, I can't wait for the pictures.
Happy birthday! I didn't know that there were other people close to my age (I'm 19 in April) on the Forums, I always assume that everyone is much older, haha.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY woo hoo!!! 
And I agree about the age comment.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> The fact that your fish are all doing so well makes me super happy, I can't wait for the pictures.
> Happy birthday! I didn't know that there were other people close to my age (I'm 19 in April) on the Forums, I always assume that everyone is much older, haha.





CaptByMoonlight said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY woo hoo!!!
> And I agree about the age comment.


Thank you guys! I always thought the people on here were a bit older as well! Also, a change of plans! I'll be putting the babies in the 10 gallon today! I'm doing everyone tanks right now! Pictures will be up this afternoon, I'm hoping everything goes great!


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> Hello everyone! This is my attempt at creating a journal for my sweetheart Sushi! She's getting older each day and I just thought I would talk about how she is doing here and there. Mainly as a way to cope, because as I said, she's getting old, and I am trying not to loose my mind. I got Sushi 2 years ago, Labeled as a "baby boy" at Petco. I got her during my "Teenage rebel phase". I got kicked out of school for bad grades, lost all my friends, got into the wrong crowd, ect. I was a bit lonely and decided to walk to Petco(which was 2 mins walk from where I lived at the time)and check out some fish. I went to the bettas and saw the baby bettas. The babies were STUNNING. So beautiful and colorful! But a small little brown one caught my eye and I knew I had to have him!(labeled as a boy at the time). I was in online school, so I lots of free time so I called my dad up and asked him if he could transfer $15 into my bank account so I could buy "Lunch" lol. He gave me $15 and I went and bought my baby, a small gallon tank, gravel, and a house. I ended up telling my dad what I bought(because I was excited and guilty)and he laughed. He got home that evening and we went back to petco. He bought me an adult betta, 2.5 gallon tank, gravel, plants, and another house! (as well as food and other supplies) I named that betta Jose, he sadly died 4 months latter(S.I.P love). Anyways I was so excited about my fish. Months started to pass and things got a lot more difficult. Parent were getting back together, I was going to that stupid public school again, things were not going fantastic. Each day was hard, but coming home each day and playing with Sushi through her tank glass made up for it. Did I forget to mention I had NO heater or filter? Yeah, I didn't know ANYTHING. Sushi went through so much because of my lack of knowledge lol, poor girl eventually turned into a tank. She could go through anything and come out perfectly fine lol! Sushi has always been my best friend through a lot things I was going through, and I love her to pieces for that. I learned to clean up my act and my family and I got onto a better relationship, which made everything so much easier. It was still rocky, but it was growing. Things took a fall again. My relationship with parents almost destroyed. It all resulted in me spending almost all of my time with Sushi. I was just so lonely and unhappy, but being with her made things better. Fast forward a couple months. I change my attitude completely, as well as my life, relationship with parents and family is awesome(still to this day) and things start to make a good change, with made things so much better! My parents were able to explore my love for my fish, meet them, play around with them, ect. Sushi was never and still to this day is never considered "a fish". When my family talks about her, they call her by her name. It was nice to share my passion and be able to be taken seriously. So, Sushi was considered a part of the family, our finned baby. Fast forward a couple more months and we buy a house. Everything goes AMAZING. Sushi is happy, I am happy, family is happy. My new room is facing the front of the house, which is facing the rise of the sun, so I was able to pull my blinds up early in the morning so Sushi could have some natural light before turning on her Aquarium light and boooy did she love it! And still does!! Fast forward a couple MORE months and Christmas rolls around. My Grandma sent me $100 dollars and I bought Sushi a 10 gallon tank and a bunch of plants! She was so shocked when she went into the tank that she didn't move just looked at everything as if she was a bit nervous! (I forgot to mention I put her into a 2.5 gallon before this)She was going from a 2.5 gallon to a 10 gallon! She absolutely loved it! She hads slept every night behind the filter and every morning comes to greet me at the tank, still following my face and my finger everywhere, she truly is an absolute sweetheart! As I said, I have had Sushi for 2 years, and it is starting to show. She now has Cataracts, which is not to bad, she can still find my finger and chase it and she can still chase her food pellets! She has also spent more time laying at the bottom instead of the top(she is not sick). So just lays at the bottom and if I come up to her tank, she immediately swims to my face super fast to greet me!!<3 She no longer sleeps behind her filter every night, she sleeps mainly at the bottom, and every couple nights she sleeps behind the filter She was my first fish, and I love her so much. I'm not exactly ready for the upcoming months, but I just thought I would share her beautiful life with you guys. 0
> View attachment 865490
> 
> 
> ...


I love this story! I got my first pet (a purple veiltale Betta) from my first grade teacher in 1999 and miss Knight has no idea how much it impacted me for the better!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

love reading all of your updates! I hope Sushi gets well soon!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE BELOW<<



LaykwenR said:


> I love this story! I got my first pet (a purple veiltale Betta) from my first grade teacher in 1999 and miss Knight has no idea how much it impacted me for the better!


Aww thanks so much! How awesome! Bettas have such a huge impact on people's lives, in my opinion, changed my life for the best! I was in a bad teenage rebel phase and getting Sushi and later on the other helped smooth me out!  



KodaPlusMore said:


> love reading all of your updates! I hope Sushi gets well soon!


Thanks so much! Sushi thanks you!  <3 

>>UPDATE<<

Hey guys! Just an update! Sorority is done! So is Tutankhamun's new tank! Babies aren't in yet, but soon! Sushi is doing fantastic! I changed her water and put some stress guard in there. I think she's well enough to go into the 2.5 gallon tank.  She needs to swim! She keeps looking at her 10 gallon and all the new decor and keeps swimming back and forth excitedly lol, poor baby is probably sad! Don't worry Sushi, they babies are just keeping it warm for ya So, I'm going to fix up the 2.5 gallon for her and will post some pictures when I finish, but just thought I'd share with you all Tutankhamun's new tank and the sorority! I'm actually starting to see improvement in Sushi's fins as well! It's pretty amazing! Don't worry Sushi!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I'm 18 too (19 in November)
Looks like you definitely got your money's worth! I love the look of the tanks!!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

DangerousAngel said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I'm 18 too (19 in November)
> Looks like you definitely got your money's worth! I love the look of the tanks!!


Thank you so much! Happy early birthday lol!  Thank you! I'm really happy with how they turned out!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Sorority was a disaster. At first Urania and Petra were circling each other. Lux(my sweetheart) was minding her business. She wanted nothing to do with any of the fighting. She was fine. Happy. Loving the tank. I went to go finish up Sushi's tank and came back 1 MINUTE only 1 MINUTE later, and Urania had a HUGE chunk of Lux's fin in her mouth. I have never been so panicked. I ran, filled up the tiny cups, tried to grab Urania 2 times, finally put her in the cups, I tried 5 times to catch Petra, finally did, put her in a cup, filled up the 1 gallon, put some conditioner and Seachem Stress Guard in it and went to see if Lux was okay. Whenever I would give Lux a water change, she ALWAYS let me pick her up with my hand, hardly a struggle, always swam up to my hand. I went to the 10 gallon to get her and she swam right up to my hand, as if telling me to get her the hell out please! I gently scooped her up with my hand, and placed her into the 1 gallon. Her fins are torn. Petra and Urania are okay, obviously. They're the mean girls you see in school that pick on the outsider. I don't know what I was thinking. I'm so sorry everyone. I didn't know this would happen. Most of all I'm sorry for the babies. I didn't mean to put them through that much stress, especially Lux. I have never met betta fish as sweet as Lux and Sushi. No wonder why they always got along through one anothers tank. I'm so, so sorry Lux. I just didn't know. I'm on the verge of tears right now. She's tore up really bad. She didn't deserve that. None of them did. I don't know why I thought I could pull this off. I'm so sorry baby. 































On a happy-ish note, Sushi's tank is done. She's so happy! Loving all of the room! Her and Lux are next to one another, happily swimming. As I said before, her fins are getting better! It's only been a few days but it's been good! She's still eating really nice, which is awesome! Sleeping fine and gets so excited when anyone comes up to the tank! She's so precious!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Ohh! So much excitement!!! I'm sorry about the sorority, and don't blame yourself too much sometimes bettas who seem friendly will suddenly turn on each other and fight. That and you acted quickly and separated them so minimal damage was done. Just give your girls (and boys) some love (frozen/freeze dried bloodworms are often accepted as great 'I am sorry' gifts!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Ohh! So much excitement!!! I'm sorry about the sorority, and don't blame yourself too much sometimes bettas who seem friendly will suddenly turn on each other and fight. That and you acted quickly and separated them so minimal damage was done. Just give your girls (and boys) some love (frozen/freeze dried bloodworms are often accepted as great 'I am sorry' gifts!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! They've been getting tons of "I'm sorry" love! I'm just glad I got Lux out before anything else happened, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry that happened! But like CBM said, don't blame yourself, you acted very quickly, which is what matters, they are all safe and will be happy because of what you did. You love your babies so much, and I'm sure they accept your 'I'm sorry' lovings! <3

And thank you btw! :-D


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, betta fish can be very tricky. When I was thinking about breeding Puck (my butterfly betta) I read that once the babies were separated (the sight I was reading said for as little as 24 hours) that they would fight and it was just easiest to either leave them together and separate the bullies or separate them all. I don't know how true this is though. Best of luck!


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

This is Puck, my butterfly betta. He is named after my favorite character in "Midsummer Night Dream".


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

And this is Algernon, he is named after the book "Flowers for Algernon". I love the green and red I have never seen either of them flare. But boy are they active


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

LaykwenR said:


> This is Puck, my butterfly betta. He is named after my favorite character in "Midsummer Night Dream".





LaykwenR said:


> And this is Algernon, he is named after the book "Flowers for Algernon". I love the green and red I have never seen either of them flare. But boy are they active


Aww they're beautiful! I love Puck's colors!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey guys, just doing an update. Sushi was acting pretty weird last night. She wasn't moving around a wholel lot. Also, last night her poops were MASSIVE. That's not even an exaggeration. It was insane. She also has some really stringy poop as well. Today she was more active! She had some very white stringy poop, but I took out a lot of the silk plants in the 10 gallon and put some in Sushi's current tank. It looks awesome! She definitely loves it! She's swimming through them happily and is just completely full of herself! It's so absolutely adorable. I'm so excited for the day I can finally put her back into her 10 gallon! Lux is in there right now. She needs the warm water to help repair her fins. Needless to say, Lux is estatic lol! I have Sushi's 2.5 gallon she's in right against the 10 gallon so the heat from teh 10 gallon can keeps her a bit warm. Sushi's definitely going to be so happy when she can go back into her 10 gallon. She's been darting a bit though. Which concerns me. Not darting like she used to like a ping pong ball, but sometimes when I come up to her tank, she darts away super fast, which is something she never used to do a whole lot. Also, her heater in her 10 gallon is broken. I have it set to 82 and it's keeping it at 72-74. Something happened when I turned it off last to preform water changes a week+ ago. Sigh. I'm a bit frustrated. Is velvet like this? She still has a bit of gold dust, but has normal colored poop, that is half of the time MASSIVE and the other half of the time it's stringy. Now it's white and stringy. What the heck. Arrrg! She missed her 10 gallon so much. I think once Lux heals I'm just going to put Sushi back in there. She just doesn't seem happy in the 2.5. I'm also very confused on what to do with the babies. I bought them for a sorority. Now I know it's a fail, what am I going to do with them? Lux for sure will be staying with me. I just don't know. My heart literally breaks just thinking about surrendering them to the petstores. They wont be taken care of. Oh well, I'll figure something out. I just just give them back because things didn't work out. I love and adore them all so much. I should've know better. I should've thought more before adopting them.* It was so worst decision, but also the absolute best decision.* You know what? No. I'm keeping them. I'm not just going to give them away. I *will* make this work. Guarantee it. Thanks for reading guys. I'll do another update soon.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe you could divide the tank you were planning on making a community tank? You could definitely diy a fairly cheep divider up, there are many YouTube videos on this topic.

Or

Team Tupperware also works! Haha best of luck to you and your girls!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Maybe you could divide the tank you were planning on making a community tank? You could definitely diy a fairly cheep divider up, there are many YouTube videos on this topic.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


I didn't even know you could put dividers into a tank unless they had divider slots! Thank you, will be looking up tutorials now!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Plain 'ol black craft mesh. It's what I use in all my tanks if they are divided.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Plain 'ol black craft mesh. It's what I use in all my tanks if they are divided.


Yep. Black craft mesh. You can find it in art stores for relatively cheap.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

The craft mesh and report folder edges work great. Sorry to hear of Sushi's issues.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for the idea guys, going to check some art stores this week! And thank you @themamaj


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey everyone, just an update! Sorry there's been a lack of photos. My camera doesn't want to work. Sushi's been doing great! Eating good, pooping good, well sorta. Still a bit translucent and yellowish. Her dorsal fin is healing up quite nice actually, thanks to the Seachem Stress Guard. So, I put a couple silk plants in her current tank and last night, she snuggled herself deep down into the silk to sleep. It was the cutest thing! I wanted to take a picture but didn't want to wake her lol. Water changes can be a pain. I catch her with my hand now, because she just gets tangled in the net. The babies don't even squirm anymore when I pick them up to put the in a cup. Tutankhamun squirms a bit, but not as much. Sushi on the other hand, oh lord. Let's not forget the fact the she's a massive betta. I feel like she's a female king-betta, or would that make her a queen betta?  Lol! Sorry Sushi babe, you're just gonna have to get used to it. And before any of you cyber-attack me saying "You're taking her slime coat off by picking her up!" Welllllll would you rather me just catch her in the nest and spend 10 minutes(Not exaggerating, that's how long it takes to untangle her) to get her out of the net because she keeps tangling herself in it? I'm pretty sure that does worse for her slime coat than just scooping her up with me hand lol. Also, because I pick any of the bettas up with my hand, I do SCRUB my hands twice with soap and warm water. I started Sushi up again on some medicine for the velvet. She was starting to dart again. Better to be safe than sorry. Lux's fins are almost healed from when the tasmanian devils tried to annihilate her. Poor baby lol. But this means that Sushi's closer to going home! I'm going to get some better medicine for the velvet. Something that will work a whole lot better than what she has now, now that I have the money to. I'm just excited to get her back into her tank! I'm going to look at some new tanks as well. A tank that I can fit all of the babies into with a divider. 5 tanks just takes up to much space and the babies need their own space. I'm going to research some tanks and some good velvet medicines. What kind of medicine would you guys recommend? Thanks for reading guys, will update again later!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Glad your babies are healing! Sending good thoughts your way!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Glad your babies are healing! Sending good thoughts your way!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

You can do it, Sushi!!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> You can do it, Sushi!!


Sushi sends you her love<3<3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sushi's going home tonight guys! Bought the babies a tank for themselves! Going to fill it up right now and show you guys everything when it's all done! I'm so freakin excited! Sushi's going to be thrilled!!!!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so happy to heart that all your fishies are doing well. I'm sending you all the positive thoughts/vibes!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Sushi's home!!! And she is just completely full of her self! She's in her warm, happy tank! I still need to clean Lux's poop out, but I just wanted her to go back into her tank. She was miserable in that 2.5 gallon. She hasn't been herself since I put her into the medical tanks. She wasn't herself at all. And it make me really upset. I missed her and her old personality. I just wanted her to be back in her 10 gallon where she belongs. And, she has silk plants! Which means she can't cut her fins more if she darts.  Her dorsal fin is healing up quite nice! Her fins are starting to look a bit better all together! Poor Sushi baby. This has been a rough couple of week. You're done flip flopping tanks and having to be placed into a cup for water changes and being put on a bunch of medicines. Done! No more! Well, still Seachem stress guard lol. But you are home my love, to stay. <3 















So, I ended up purchasing the Aqueon Betta Falls. It was easy and simple. And very nice looking! Lux had some stress stripes at first but all are gone now.  I placed some old background on there and it looks really nice! Petra seems to like it and so does Urania! Lux is just to excited to be somewhere besides the cup lol. I don't think Lux liked the 10 gallon. I think it was just to big for her. She always had the stress stripes. On a good note, her fins are healing up amazingly! Beautiful! So yes, I bought them the Betta Falls. Some of you might say "Bettaloveee what the heck!? Those are to small! You're abusing your fish! Bettas need more room to swim!" Hey now. They're still little babies. They're getting bigger, but this will have to do for now. As I said, they're still babies. When they turn into adults, they will be given something bigger! But until then. this will do it.  























(Her stress stripes are now gone.

That's all for tonight guys. Whoo. What a stressful couple of weeks this has been. I'm sorry to all of my bettas for this stressful month, but it will get better. <3 Thanks for reading everyone, will update soon.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm so glad the babies are doing well!!:-D


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I must warn you with the falls, I've heard of fish getting stuck in the waterfall part. Also, if one fish get sick, the rest will.

Looking great!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> I must warn you with the falls, I've heard of fish getting stuck in the waterfall part. Also, if one fish get sick, the rest will.
> 
> Looking great!


Thanks!  I was actually reading a review on a guy who found that his baby betta got stuck in the waterfalls, ripped the poor guys fins up! As of right now, I do not leave the filter on unsupervised! I definitely do not want a hurt baby!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Simply put the craft mesh over the areas! Should solve that problem.

Again, with the mesh! LOL


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all, just doing an update. Sushi has been wonderful! She is loving her tank! Well, she's always loved it but I redecorated it and she's so happy! She's back to her old Sushi self! There hasn't been any darting for a few days now! Not since I switched her back into her 10 gallon. Her dorsal fin is getting better and better each day! Ventral fins are still almost nonexistent. I'm really hoping they'll grow back. Anal fin and caudal fin are looking fantastic! Pectoral are still missing some chunks but are healing up nicely, just a bit slower lol. I started doubling Sushi's dosage for Seachem Prime, which has been going great. She still eats like a champ and comes to great me at the tank every time I come over to it.  I don't think she sleeps on the heater anymore. I'm not to sure. Her tank has so much for plants and stuff now that I can't see her lol! I have been throwing a towel onto her tank every night, actually on all the tanks. It helps them stay asleep! I need to throw something in here. Tomorrow, I start my first behind the wheel driving lesson. It's 2 hours long! Apparently me and this random guy are just going to drive around for 2 hours while he teaches me lessons in life. I guess I'm nervous because my mom constantly is watching ID(Investigation Discovery) It's a tv channel about real life murders and crimes. And I mean she watches it ALL the time. Or maybe it's because I'm shy around strangers. Especially with one in a car for 2 straight hours. Good news is, after that first lesson, he signs my permit for me and then I'm free to drive! Well, with parent of course lol. I have 2 lessons after that and then I take my driving test, which I am very nervous for. Hopefully I'll do okay. Gaahh I'm just so nervous! I mean, I've hardly driven! What if I crash or something? Not to mention the fact that on the car is a giant "STUDENT DRIVER" sign so everyone that passes me is going to be looking at me. Maybe I'm just being dramatic lol. Hopefully all will go well. Thanks for reading guys, will do an update soon.


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

Good luck from me, Puck and Algernon(Algernon is really excited for you even though he has a grumpy face)!!! And no worries, if he tries to kill you wreck into something and run!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

LaykwenR said:


> Good luck from me, Puck and Algernon(Algernon is really excited for you even though he has a grumpy face)!!! And no worries, if he tries to kill you wreck into something and run!


Thank you! Awww lol!!! They're so cute! Thanks Puck and Algernon!


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

Anytime! We just wanted to let you know that we follow your blog and read it every time you update.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

So glad Sushi is doing well!!:-D


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm selling custom betta art and Sushi is one of my examples!!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> I'm selling custom betta art and Sushi is one of my examples!!


Oh my goodness how amazing! Thank you for using her as an example Sushi and I are both very thrilled to see the outcome! <3


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's the link:

http://www.bettafish.com/134-betta-art/730770-custom-betta-art-sale.html


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so glad all your babies are happy and comfortable again! The tanks look so good!
Congrats on getting your permit and starting to drive! Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty cut and dry! I should be headed to go take my drivers test sometime next month if all goes well! Now I just need to focus on highway driving, and working on parallel parking (and parking in general).


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

DangerousAngel said:


> I'm so glad all your babies are happy and comfortable again! The tanks look so good!
> Congrats on getting your permit and starting to drive! Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty cut and dry! I should be headed to go take my drivers test sometime next month if all goes well! Now I just need to focus on highway driving, and working on parallel parking (and parking in general).


Thank you so much! I've been told it gets easier! My next lesson is driving on the highway and I'm super nervous! I also suck at parking lol. When I was driving, every single car stayed a good 2 cars distance behind me, probably because I'm a student driver lol! I hope you pass your drivers test!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Bettaloveee said:


> Thank you so much! I've been told it gets easier! My next lesson is driving on the highway and I'm super nervous! I also suck at parking lol. When I was driving, every single car stayed a good 2 cars distance behind me, probably because I'm a student driver lol! I hope you pass your drivers test!


I think you'll do fine! It has been hard for me because I'm a timid driver, all the people going 70 in a 60 MPH area passing me XD
We live close to a high school, so my mom ad I go over there and I work on parking and turning, it's definitely gotten easier!


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow! This made me so sad. I've never really seen or met anyone so passionate about their bettas! Don't get me wrong, I love my baby bettas too, but you went and did everything you could to say it's life. I'm so glad that sushi is doing great now!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

leed said:


> Wow! This made me so sad. I've never really seen or met anyone so passionate about their bettas! Don't get me wrong, I love my baby bettas too, but you went and did everything you could to say it's life. I'm so glad that sushi is doing great now!


Thank you so much! Yes my bettas mean the absolute world to me  Sushi says thank you! <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

Hey all, doing an update! I know there has been a lack of photos, but my camera has been acting up and my computer is a jerk, lol! I'm charging my camera right now and will posting loads of pictures of Sushi when it's all charged! 

Sushi has been doing absolutely fantastic! It's amazing how her attitude was when she was in the medicine tank immediately changed when I put her back in her 10 gallon! She's the happiest girl! Her fins are healing up little by little, but not a whole lot. Her dorsal fins looks incredible! Her other fins are just taking a bit longer. I've been keeping her on a pellet and brine shrimp diet, and maaan does she love her some brine shrimp! She goes nuts! Sadly, I mean need to stop with the brine shrimp for a while. I never noticed how fat/bloated it made her. She's acting completely happy and normal, but I just never noticed until my mom came in and told me Sushi was looking kind of "fluffy" LOL! Oh man. Fat little Sushi. Honestly, she's so freaking adorable. She's pretty much back to her usual self! Always coming to great me at the tank, eats happily, plays with my finger, it's amazing! It's just so strange though, because her poop is sometimes oddly stringly, and very verrrry stringy. But showing no signs sickness. Was this really velvet? I have no idea what's going on, for now I'll keep an eye on her and just appreciate the fact that she's feeling better and happy. Happy Sushi=Happy me! So, many of you know that I just bought another betta, a male! Well, his tank is right next to Sushi's and maan does her hate her! Lol! Probably because she's 2x his size and probably more manly than him lol. I'm not sure what she thinks of him, she doesn't flare at him, but it's like she's teasing him. Like she enjoys watching him flare at her lol! I'm not sure if she sleeps on the heater anymore, actually I'm not even sure where she sleeps. There's so many plants! All I know, is she's always there to greet me when I wake up, or even just want to say helloo. <3 What's hilarious is that Sushi is a complete sweetheart, but when my mom comes in to say hello to her, Sushi goes NUTS! Flaring, slamming herself into the glass, trying to bite my moms finger, it's crazy! Tutankhamun does the same thing when my mom comes in! My mom gets so excited when they flare at her, she's like "Look look oh my gosh they're flaring at me! Awwwww! They're so cute!" LOL. She also calls herself "evil grandmother", since Sushi seems to think that way! I have to clean her tank soon, which will be hard because lots of the poop is string and translucent so it will be super hard to see. I don't have a vacuum thing, I don't mind scooping up the poop, it doesn't bother me, but it will just be a tad bit harder, that and Sushi hates cleaning day lol! She's such a dork. <3 I'll post some pictures of her when my camera is done charging! Thank you for reading everyone, will update soon!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

The way you are so passionate about your bettas makes me super determined to become the best possible betta mom, it's like you're my 'betta role model', haha. Seriously, I've started reading your journal back when I didn't have Mert yet, and I've been following it ever since. I am so happy about Sushi being better, I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> The way you are so passionate about your bettas makes me super determined to become the best possible betta mom, it's like you're my 'betta role model', haha. Seriously, I've started reading your journal back when I didn't have Mert yet, and I've been following it ever since. I am so happy about Sushi being better, I can't wait to see the pictures!


Awww oh my goodness, thank you so much! :') Seriously, this made me feel so happy! <3 I don't think I've ever mentioned this, but I have no real friends, I'm not interested in the things that teenagers my age these days are interested in, all they want to do is party, pop drugs, and hookup with random people, all I wanna do is spend a couple hours in some petstores looking at bettas or spend some quality time with my family, so my bettas are truly my only friends lol! Mert is definitely a luckily betta to have you as his mom. <3 Pictures are uploading, and all will be uploaded tomorrow morning/early afternoon! So look out, loads of them are coming!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

; u )

So happy that Sushi is recovering. 

I'm not very good with words but, lots of people are idiots and you are a wonderful loving fish mom. If you ever need support or even an internet hug we are here for you!

Love every update and congrats on your new baby boy hope he settles in nicely!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I can relate to you so, so much. I have no friends apart from a couple of long-distance friendships (we live in two different countries in different time-zones...), and I find it hard to relate to most people my age because I share barely any of my interests with them. So, my life is pretty much all about bettas, my family, and work (I work in a nursery, so my work isn't as miserable as it sounds).
You are honestly such an awesome person. Thank you so much for your kindness, it means loads <3.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Here are some of the photos! There were supposed to be more, but my computer decided to make doubles of almost all of them and delete the others, so I'll have to restore them, but here are some in the mean time of sweet Sushi! <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

This isn't really an update, just wanted to talk. My parents are just sucky sometimes.
A couple years ago, when my parents were divorced, I went through a horrible teenage rebel phase. And I mean horrible. Then, when my parents got back together, I ran away and well, I can't really talked about what I did/what happened when I ran away, but it was unimaginably horrible/horrifying. This was all years ago. 
I'm a completely different person. COMPLETELY. But am still being punished. 
I got my cell phone taken away when my rebelness happened, still can't have one. Well, my parents wont buy me one. 
I'm in online school, and can't go anywhere. I have literally been locked up in the house for years because of what I've done. I go out and stuff, but not like everyone else can. 
I can't even go outside because god forbid something can happen like I get taken or something. It's ridiculous. 
Now that I'm 18, I think my parents are starting to realize I'm not going to take this bullcrap much longer. 
Once I get my license, I'm getting a job. I'm going to get a separate bank account, and I will buy my OWN cellphone. And you know what mom and dad? You will NOT have any bit of access to it, whatsoever. You want access to my (future) cellphone? Buy me one yourself. You know what? Don't. You will not be checking anything I have. And do not pull that "Oh we are your parents, you live with us, so give us your phone" LOL. Uhhh since I'm 18, A LEGAL ADULT, if I buy something/paying for something with my money, and if you or anyone tries to take that away, it is theft.
I was talking today about the things I'm excited for. Moving the hell out, getting a job, cellphone, bank account, ect. My mom was like "Can you stop always talking about it?" SORRY that I'm excited. but I don't exactly have any friends mom. So it's not like I can talk to anyone else. My sister invited me to go to San Francisco with her, her boyfriend, and her boyfriend's brother. And I wanted to go so bad! I just got internet privileges a couple months ago, and I haven't abused that privilege, I am not bad, I don't abuse any privileges I have, and I have a 3.1 GPA. I mean come on! I deserve some fun. My mom and dad, at dinner goes "Yeah we told your sister you aren't going" I told my mom I didn't understand why I can't go. And that I deserve it. I deserve to have fun. My brother literally goes "Yeah mom, you keep her locked up in the house all day, let her have some fun" My mom goes "It's 2 hours away. What if something happens? You guys could get in a car crash or you could get abducted" I'M NOT GOING TO GET FREAKIN ABDUCTED. Just because you want to live in fear, doesn't mean I will. So I said "Well, I'm tired of being locked up in the stupid house 24/7. And she goes "That's not our fault, it's yours. You should have thought of that before you went and did all those things" And I go "That happened years ago" Dad says "It doesn't matter" IT DOES MATTER. It is NOT my fault because I have changed. I am different. COMPLETELY different. It is not my fault I'm locked up in this house. It's YOURS. I have changed, but you are continuing to punish me after years, so DON'T YOU DARE tell me it's my fault, when it is 100% yours.
Oh, did I also mention that I haven't had a one on one conversation with someone in years without my parents being there? Yeah. I haven't. The only person I have a conversation with that doesn't involve my parents being around, is when I'm with my tutor. 
As of right now, my sister is taking me next weekend to the movies, just me and her. Thank goodness. 
Sigh. The only reason I'm not completely lashing out at them, is because of my sweet bettas. If I get kicked out, who will care for them? Nobody. My parents would probably just throw them out with me. 

Oh my sweet, sweet bettas. We will only have to put up with this for a little while longer. I will work and work and work my ass off for you all. Not a single penny will be spent, unless absolutely needed. I will get as many jobs as it takes. I may not see you as often, but I am doing this for you. Soon enough, we will have our own place, just us! I'll get you guys better tanks! Maybe a HUGE one, with a bunch of dividers in there. Maybe a 30g, so you can each have 6 gallons to yourselves! Don't worry Sushi, you can keep your 10 gallon. <3 Maybe a 2-3 bedroom apartment? Obviously in a gated community. Man, I'm going to have to save up for this! Hmmmm but where would your tanks go? Sushi, you would have to be in my room, lol! I don't think a 30g could fit in a bedroom! Oh and you will have some neighbors! Maybe a few goldfish? Some beautiful neon tetras, all kinds of new neighbors! It will be great, I promise you guys! 

Sigh, a girl and her bettas can dream. Our dream, however, will come true. <3

Edit: Just checked my work email, homedepot wants to ask me a few questions about my job application! I'm 4 days late, hopefully I'm not to late though!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about all that you're going through with your parents. I personally think that they treat you really unfairly, I mean, everyone goes through a 'rebellious teenager' phase in their lives, and a person isn't stuck in one phrase all their life... Everyone matures and changes, and you seem to be a really mature person.

I wish you all the best of luck! I really hope that your interview/meeting goes well, you shouldn't be too late at all.

If you ever need to talk or rant, don't be afraid to send me a PM.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I am so sorry to hear about all that you're going through with your parents. I personally think that they treat you really unfairly, I mean, everyone goes through a 'rebellious teenager' phase in their lives, and a person isn't stuck in one phrase all their life... Everyone matures and changes, and you seem to be a really mature person.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck! I really hope that your interview/meeting goes well, you shouldn't be too late at all.
> 
> If you ever need to talk or rant, don't be afraid to send me a PM.


Thank you so much Saffy. I think my mom is just scared to let her guard down. I just wish she would let me show her that she can trust me. Thank you. <3


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Man that sounds tough. While I don't know what happened when you ran away it was a few years ago. And again while I don't know what you did there however your actions were understandable... sadness/grief/confusion/anxiety/depression are ugly ugly monsters who enjoy rearing their ugly heads when they are not wanted. Different people react differently to them. Sometimes people cry, sometimes people get mad, sometimes people feel the need to do terrible things because they are hurting on the inside. While I do not know what happened to you I do empathize with the pain you went through. To be real it must have sucked. 

On a side note I have a question for you, were you and your siblings homeschooled? Or did this start after the home troubles? (Sorry I'm just curious) 
Reason for being curious = my fiancé and his siblings were all homeschooled. Same with a roommate I had. And just speaking from observation I have found that their parents tended to have some initial reason for putting their child through it which later evolved into a slightly panicked obsessive need to know their child was safe/ sheltered from outside experiences. Personally I disagree with it, however people have their reasons... 

Tldr (too long didn't read?)
Maybe have a conversation with them as to why they don't want you to have a phone, why they won't let you go on a trip with your sister. Be patient this is obviously a touchy subject, however try not to back down until you get a concrete answer. Not just "you are not mature enough," then ask "what can I do to prove that I am mature?" Saying that you can take care of your bettas (while yes you can and have proven a great betta mom) will probably not help on the front of parental battles.

Sorry for the brain fart it was meant to be written with good intentions 
Best wishes!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Man that sounds tough. While I don't know what happened when you ran away it was a few years ago. And again while I don't know what you did there however your actions were understandable... sadness/grief/confusion/anxiety/depression are ugly ugly monsters who enjoy rearing their ugly heads when they are not wanted. Different people react differently to them. Sometimes people cry, sometimes people get mad, sometimes people feel the need to do terrible things because they are hurting on the inside. While I do not know what happened to you I do empathize with the pain you went through. To be real it must have sucked.
> 
> On a side note I have a question for you, were you and your siblings homeschooled? Or did this start after the home troubles? (Sorry I'm just curious)
> Reason for being curious = my fiancé and his siblings were all homeschooled. Same with a roommate I had. And just speaking from observation I have found that their parents tended to have some initial reason for putting their child through it which later evolved into a slightly panicked obsessive need to know their child was safe/ sheltered from outside experiences. Personally I disagree with it, however people have their reasons...
> ...


Capt you truly are such an amazing person. I read everything, and it was heartwarming to know someone understands, and that I'm finally not being the one put to blame for once, thank you.

No, my siblings and I were never homeschooled, however, we were very sheltered growing up, and my mom has OCD, which explains alot of it, as well as paranoia. I was never given a ton of freedom growing up, and so when my parents had divorced and I moved with my dad, he gave me 100% freedom and I just didn't know how to properly handle it, and just took it to far. 

I try talking to my mom, I haven't given up. Not until I get a good answer. My dad listens to me, but isn't to good at helping. I mean, it took a lot for my mom to finally let me have internet. I was super nervous to ask her to take the restrictions off of my ipad, and so when I did, I explained to her that I've already been using the computer for school and the internet for months, and that I haven't abused that privilege, so she took the restrictions off, and trusts me with that. I just wish she wouldn't cut me off the second I mention a phone! I'm definitely going to keep trying to talk to her about it!

Thank you Capt, I forsure will be talking to my parents about all of this.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Don't know whether Sushi is bloated because of overfeeding with freezedried brineshrimp, or if she's developing dropsy... Certain scales are faintly rising, and one side of her body just looks, odd. Shes acting completely normal though. I'll do a post tomorrow with pictures. I am terrified. Please, not Sushi.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Fins and fingers crossed for both Sushi and you!

Maybe let her fast for a day or two, some people try feeding a tiny bit of deshelled pea for the natural laxative effect. This might help her clear out her system if she is constipated.

(however now I do not mean to scare you or give you anxiety( if it is dropsy (which normally means organ failure) a simple pea won't help and it's best to keep her comfortable))

We all care about you! STAY STRONG SUSHI!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you. Stay strong, I believe that things will look up soon! <3.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> This isn't really an update, just wanted to talk. My parents are just sucky sometimes.
> A couple years ago, when my parents were divorced, I went through a horrible teenage rebel phase. And I mean horrible. Then, when my parents got back together, I ran away and well, I can't really talked about what I did/what happened when I ran away, but it was unimaginably horrible/horrifying. This was all years ago.
> I'm a completely different person. COMPLETELY. But am still being punished.
> I got my cell phone taken away when my rebelness happened, still can't have one. Well, my parents wont buy me one.
> ...


If you are 18, that means you are a legal adult and your parents are no longer in charge of you. So, as soon as you get your license, you CAN move out of your house. This also means that your parents CAN'T TELL YOU WHAT TO DO ANYMORE. I believe in you, and I believe you can go get a job and buy all your bettas bigger tanks, and get more bettas. Keep dreaming!! :-D


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

I have no idea what the hell is happening. So, Sushi has something. her body looks disfigured on the right side, as if there is something going on internally. Scales are slightly raised in that area. One member here (Thank you so much) has suggested a tumor, on another fish forum, one member said it could be the early stages of dropsy, another said they wondered if it was fish TB, judging by the way her body is looking. She's acting perfectly fine, actually. Like her normal, happy, overly excited self, which I am so unbelievably thankful for. What ever she has going on, is most likely internal. She will die. The question is, when? Even though I know she will die, my mind wont let me believe or, or let it click in my brain. My mind keeps telling me "She'll be fine, she's okay." "She's 2 1/2 years old! She can't die." I know she will, but my mind wont let me feel it, which I am glad. Maybe I'm just protecting myself, with out realizing it. because I'm not ready yet. Sushi is everything to me, and everyone in my family knows it. She is my precious baby. My first every betta. My first pet ever, that's been my own. My guinea pig betta. When I got her, I had not idea what to do. I changed her tank every month and a half! And when I did, I did a full water change! She had no heater, no filter. Thinking back, she still acted the exact same as she does now, even without the heater and filter. It's like she just appreciates life so much and is just so happy! She doesn't really like being taken out of her tank to be placed into the cup for examination, lol. Sorry baby cakes, it's gotta happen. It's become a nightly routine almost. Except I try to do every other night, instead of every night. It feels absolutely horrible. Your precious, sweet betta has some weird thing going on, that will most likely kill her in the future, and you have no idea what the hell it is, that and there is absolutely nothing you can do. You almost feel powerless. All you can do is just stand back and watch, knowing it will get worse in the long run. Right now, I'm just thankful she's still acting normal. Oh sweet Sushi. I love you more than you will ever realize. <3


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Well if her activity is up that puts a point in the tumor category  hope it's a benign one!!! and to quote web md "A benign tumor is not a malignant tumor, which is cancer. It does not invade nearby tissue or spread to other parts of the body the way cancer can. In most cases, the outlook with benign tumors is very good. But benign tumors can be serious if they press on vital structures such as blood vessels or nerves." 

She knows how much you care for her, and her activity and appetite are promising signs she is feeling good 

Best wishes!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Well if her activity is up that puts a point in the tumor category  hope it's a benign one!!! and to quote web md "A benign tumor is not a malignant tumor, which is cancer. It does not invade nearby tissue or spread to other parts of the body the way cancer can. In most cases, the outlook with benign tumors is very good. But benign tumors can be serious if they press on vital structures such as blood vessels or nerves."
> 
> She knows how much you care for her, and her activity and appetite are promising signs she is feeling good
> 
> Best wishes!


I didn't think of a benign! If that is what it is, hopefully it wont press on any vital structures that would horrible. I'm just super happy she's happy. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

If it's a tumor, hopefully it's a benign one. I have no experience with tumors, so I won't be much help. Good luck to you and Sushi!! :-D


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> If it's a tumor, hopefully it's a benign one. I have no experience with tumors, so I won't be much help. Good luck to you and Sushi!! :-D


I am inexperienced with tumors as well! Time to binge on some research! Sushi sends you her thanks and her love! <3


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you live near Santa Cruz, there is a fish veterinarian.


https://avsnca.com/


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

I live a couple hours from Santa Cruz, sadly. I don't think Sushi would like that ride, lol! My mom would also never take me, but that would be amazing if I lived closer, thanks! 

P.S. Their website is amazing! Maybe I could just call them instead! Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all, just doing an update! Woohoo! The site is back up! Thank you to the team who helped get it back up! We appreciate it. 
So, I'm not going to be doing pictures tonight because my mom just landed at the airport and is on her way home(from wedding) so I'll post a lot tomorrow! Sushi has been amazing! Her tumor has grown a tiny tiny bit, but it seems to not affect her, which is great. I cleaned her tank yesterday and rearranged some plants and it looks awesome! She's so happy! Went to the store and picked up some Betta Buffet Pellets by Omega One and some blood worms! They didn't have the normal color granules, they have them online, but I needed something right then. Good news is, everyone loves the food! Especially Sushi! I think she just loves the blood worms more.  Her fins! They're healing so great! I stopped treatment with Seachem Prime Stress Guard for a few days, just because I was frustrated and didn't think it wasn't working, thought I waited to long and they scarred up? But I must have been blind because her fins are looking BEAUTIFUL! Her dorsal fin is about 99% healed up, looking beautiful, her anal fin is healing up and growing, and her caudal fin is webbing back together quite nice! She looks amazing! Her ventral fins are still a bit short, but they're healing as well! Pectoral fins are healing, a bit of an odd shape, but I think they still need more time. I'm starting back on treatment, but this time, on normal dosage. Before I stopped, I had her on a double dosage so that her fins would heal better. But so she is doing great so far! Happy little baby she is.  Oh my sweet girl, I love you dearly. <3

Pictures will be up tomorrow!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Yippie! Glad she is doing well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Yippie! Glad she is doing well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

My fish gets tumors now and then. I don't really medicate it other than clean water. Sometimes I use bacterial meds plus salt. Not to heal it but to prevent other/further infection. Sometimes they heal, but reapear latet. Most will eventually give in. . . . Sorry.

If he is having trouble swimming, lower the water level.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

indjo said:


> My fish gets tumors now and then. I don't really medicate it other than clean water. Sometimes I use bacterial meds plus salt. Not to heal it but to prevent other/further infection. Sometimes they heal, but reapear latet. Most will eventually give in. . . . Sorry.
> 
> If he is having trouble swimming, lower the water level.


Right now, I've been keeping the water a lot cleaner, right now she isn't t the point where it's affecting her in anyway, not yet. When it comes to that time, I'll forsure be lowering the water level. Thank you!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>pictures<<


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't see any tumors. I don't think there's anything wrong (externally) - maybe something internal. Try reducing her rations.

Tumors, to my knowledge, start . . . Sort of looks like an egg spot but on body or fin. In time it will slowy grow sometimes it pushes scales out, sometimes it covers them. After a while It may rupture and become an open wound kind of thing (these I medicate). Fish could last longer if tumor grows outward.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

indjo said:


> I don't see any tumors. I don't think there's anything wrong (externally) - maybe something internal. Try reducing her rations.
> 
> Tumors, to my knowledge, start . . . Sort of looks like an egg spot but on body or fin. In time it will slowy grow sometimes it pushes scales out, sometimes it covers them. After a while It may rupture and become an open wound kind of thing (these I medicate). Fish could last longer if tumor grows outward.


I made a thread about it: http://www.bettafish.com/99-betta-fish-diseases-emergencies/731250-patch-raised-scales;-dropsy.html

Zoomed in, the scales are ever so slightly raised, now they're raised a bit more, and whatever it is seems bigger? It's so hard to catch on camera but it's really bizarre looking, if not a tumor, what could it be? A cyst maybe? I started her back on a pellet diet a few days ago and stopped completely with freeze dried brine shrimp, and it's been going well!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't really tell. She does look odd - the only thing I could think of is . . . . Don't know what it is called - sort of bloating like dropsy but without pine coning. Scales might be slightly raised due to body shape changes. All I know is that it is internal.

In my tanks these are mainly caused by over feeding (mainly older fish) initially meant to be bred but then cancelled. After a few months of over feeding, this sometimes occur. Until the last few days/week, fish will swim and eat normally (I would normally cull at this point). As it eats more, it gets worse. That's why I suggested reducing feeding rations . . . I'm not saying Sushi is suffering from this. Just a precaution until the actual illness can be identified.

I've never used epsom salt, so I can't comment/advise using it. I haven't found a treatment that actually works. Sometimes garlic bath helps, if in early stages. Tbh, I can't afford to risk my whole collection getting sick and often give up on sick individuals if they don't show any improvement after 2 weeks.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

indjo said:


> I can't really tell. She does look odd - the only thing I could think of is . . . . Don't know what it is called - sort of bloating like dropsy but without pine coning. Scales might be slightly raised due to body shape changes. All I know is that it is internal.
> 
> In my tanks these are mainly caused by over feeding (mainly older fish) initially meant to be bred but then cancelled. After a few months of over feeding, this sometimes occur. Until the last few days/week, fish will swim and eat normally (I would normally cull at this point). As it eats more, it gets worse. That's why I suggested reducing feeding rations . . . I'm not saying Sushi is suffering from this. Just a precaution until the actual illness can be identified.
> 
> I've never used epsom salt, so I can't comment/advise using it. I haven't found a treatment that actually works. Sometimes garlic bath helps, if in early stages. Tbh, I can't afford to risk my whole collection getting sick and often give up on sick individuals if they don't show any improvement after 2 weeks.


I can see where the overfeeding comes in, I did have her on a freezedried brine shrimp diet, she's also 2 1/2 years old, I've put her on some pellets which has helped. I don't think she is suffering either, she's still happy and eating quite well! But whatever it is, is internal as well as getting slightly bigger. I'm going to start reducing pellets to maybe 4 a day instead of 5. Hopefully it will help!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

l hope Sushi is okay! Again, l have no knowledge on tumors or any other possible problems.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey guys, doing an update. Sushi has been doing quite well! I did a pretty good water change about a week ago, rearranged her plants and it's looking really nice! The water is a whole lot clear as well. A lot of the old water has a blue tint to it, I'm guessing from the Seachem Prime I've been using, I mean, I was doubling the dosage, but I thought it disintegrated after 24 hours? Oh well, at least it's working! Sushi's poop is still extremely stringy. It's got to the point where I can't even remember the last time her poop was brown and well, not stringy. I just really don't understand what's going on. She acts like a completely healthy and happy betta. I know stringy poop usually means parasites, but I have no idea what to do. Like I said, she's completely fine, so I just really have no idea what to do. I still need to get a new heater. Something happened with her current one about 2 water changes ago, and ever since then, it heats up to about 76-77, and that's on a good day. Usually it's about 75-76, which I know is a couple degrees cold for a betta, but hey, it's better then no heater at all. I'm not sure which one to get next. Right now, I have to Via Aqua 50 watt. I want a really good 50 watt heater, but not to expensive. I was looking at the Zacro AH052 50 watt heater, but going off some of the reviews, I'm not quite sure. I have also been thinking about getting some Marimo Moss Balls to put in her tank. I have heard they bring some fantastic benefits! I think it will keep Sushi entertained. I was also looking at some shrimp, but not exactly sold on the idea just yet. I want to make sure whatever I put into her tank will make her happy and comfortable, living or nonliving. I just feel like she gets bored sometimes, and want to keep her entertained. I think she likes viewing Perseus in his tank, which is right next to hers, but the problem is, is that Perseus goes absolutely insane when he sees her. I'm not even kidding when I say he literally attacks the glass at her when he sees her sometimes. As for the mysterious lump growing on her right side, I can't really tell if it's getting bigger, or if it's just me and I'm just being paranoid. I hope it isn't getting bigger. At least it isn't bothering her. Gahhh Sushi. What is going on my love? Sometimes I wish our pets could talk and tell us what's wrong. That would be extremely creepy... but I guess worth it, lol! When I get a place of my own, which hopefully by next summer, if she is still alive and well, I plan on getting her a huge tank, maybe a 55 gallon? That would be pretty awesome, lol! Of course, I will be upgrading all of my other bettas to 10 gallons, possibly 15, with amazing heaters and filters. I'm going to get a job this summer and even during next school year, since I have the grades and since I'm in online school, I have the time. Well, thanks for reading, all.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey everyone just a bit of an update! So, I went to Petsmart yesterday and picked up some ghost shrimp to put with Sushi just as some company. I cut some plastic plants and put in some rocks, basically so the shrimp had places to hide. It was pretty nice actually, there were so many hiding places so I thought "They're going to be alright!" Well, as I was dropping some pebbles in her tank, she kept trying to attack them, which should've been the first sign that she'll attack anything that moves and I shouldn't proceed with putting them in. So I only added 2 at first, and they were the biggest ones. Even though I put so many hiding places in there, Sushi was *hunting *them, she was just looking for them and would try to attack them once she found them. Luckily they were able to get out, and I removed them after about 10 minutes. I was so nervous the shrimp would starve because I heard they eat left over food the fish don't eat, but Sushi literally leaves no food behind. She eats all of it. So I sunk a few pellets here and there so the shrimp would have some food--big mistake. Sushi ate *all *of the sunken pellets. I'm surprised she's not bloated after eating all of that! I've been fasting her today, and the shrimp are in a temporary 1 gallon with some sand and rocks until I can get them something nicer and bigger, because honestly, I can't bring myself to return them. My local petsmart is definitely not the best, they're completely clueless about everything, which is why I like going to the petsmart about 35 minutes away, because they're amazing, especially the girls in the aquatics. I've also been wanting to buy some new plants for Sushi, once I get a job this summer, I want to buy some decor and new plants, even though I just got some new plants, but not decor. I'm always rearranging things, but never satisfied and always think I can do better for Sushi. Also, I keep all of my tanks on my long dresser. It's from Ikea, has a third leg for support in the middle, which is nice for tanks, but the problem is, I have scarred tanks and it just looks, well, not nice? So, I've been thinking about getting another 10 gallon and dividing it up into 5 sections so that each betta can have 2 gallons to themselves, and Sushi of course would stay in here separate 10 gallons. But this way, I can have 2 10 gallons on each side of my dresser, and have a nice 3 or 5 gallon in the middle for my shrimp and possibly other fish in there(maybe) but it would look a lot better than it looks now. Now thinking about it, I don't want to risk my dresser breaking. Maybe I'll give Sushi's 10 gallon to the other bettas to split, and get Sushi a nice 5 gallon with some pretty decor to make up for it. And get the shrimp a 5 gallon. Sigh. To much to worry about. Sushi, darling, we will make this work!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd let Sushi keep the ten gallon, and get a 20 gallon to divide 5 ways, and then put one betta in each section, so they can each have four gallons. That way, They'd be be much happier, and even if you got a 15 gallon (3 gallons each) they would all be happier.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> I'd let Sushi keep the ten gallon, and get a 20 gallon to divide 5 ways, and then put one betta in each section, so they can each have four gallons. That way, They'd be be much happier, and even if you got a 15 gallon (3 gallons each) they would all be happier.


That's what I thought about doing, the only problem is, is that I'm no sure how much my dresser can hold, because I don't want it to collapse, that would be a problem!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

What is your dresser made of? 

If it's solid wood you could probably put a car on it and it wouldn't break.

If it's particle board, mdf / plywood / plastic you can probably get away with at least a 10g on it. Probably could do a 20g a little risky tho. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> What is your dresser made of?
> 
> If it's solid wood you could probably put a car on it and it wouldn't break.
> 
> ...


This is the dresser I have(It's WAYY longer in person than in the photo, lol!) KOPPANG 6-drawer dresser - IKEA
It has that third leg in the middle which is read is a really good thing because it provides more support!

I was thinking maybe getting two 5 gallon tanks with a divider so I can put 2 bettas in there and they can have 2.5 gallons of water, so I could put 4 bettas in two 5 gallons, and then I could divide the 10 gallon into 3 sections. I can section off the right side of the tank for my 5th bettas and then section off the left side of the tank for my 6th betta, and then I could leave the middle open for the shrimp! It would look a whole lot neater and everyone would have lots of room! But I have no idea how to heat and filter divided tanks, so I think that would be a bit of a challenge. 

My goal is to not destroy my dresser, not trigger my moms OCD, and give all the bettas enough room to swim. Basically my goal is to keep everyone happy lmao!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

So all your tanks fit on it right now... hrmm easiest way to test it, scoot some stuff around and then sit on it. It it's fine you are probably good to add another 10g on it.

In my opinion idk how many tanks you have on it right now but should be safe to add another. In the end it's all up to you.

Product description
Top panel/ Side panel/ Partition/ Drawer front/ Top rail: Particleboard, Foil
Inside leg: Solid wood, Foil
Drawer bottom: Fiberboard, Acrylic paint
Back panel/ Leg: Fiberboard, Foil
Bottom rail: Particleboard, Foil, Particleboard


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> So all your tanks fit on it right now... hrmm easiest way to test it, scoot some stuff around and then sit on it. It it's fine you are probably good to add another 10g on it.
> 
> In my opinion idk how many tanks you have on it right now but should be safe to add another. In the end it's all up to you.
> 
> ...


Yeah, so not all wood. I just sat on it and it didn't move one bit, or creak, so I guess that's pretty good. I'll have the money for it all soon. Maybe I could do 2 10 gallons, since it didn't budge when I sat on it! 

Right now, I have a 10 gallon on it, a 3 gallon, a 1.7 gallon, a 2.5 gallon, and a 3.7 gallon, which in total is 20.7gallons, so I'm sure I can get rid of all of the tanks except the 10 gallon and buy another one, that way I can fit 3 bettas in each 10 gallon and then buy a 5 gallon for my shrimp. Also, my 3.7 gallon tank is made from thick glass, and weighs about 10-12 pounds, so I think it will hold 2 10 gallons and a 5.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Oh man is today a good day for my sweet girl! 

So, for the past week, I was noticing that there was a rainbow sheet on the water in Sushi's tank. I thought "well that's weird, the filter on, what's going on?" Then I noticed there was hardly any water current, even though the filter was working full force. I though "Well what the heck? That explains the rainbow sheet, by why is there hardly any current?" I opened the lid to the filter and noticed it was almost over flowing and going completely over one of the filter sponges instead of through it. So I took out the little sponge and went to the bathroom to squeeze it out and oh my goodness. This thick dark black liquid just flowed right out of it. It was disgusting. I'm guessing it was a backup of the charcoal stuff from the filter media? Which makes no sense because I just rinsed it about 3 weeks ago as well as the media, like I've been doing for sometime now, so I'm not sure why it all backed up. Anyways, I rinsed it out as well as the filter media and now more overflowing! The water now goes THROUGH the small sponge instead of over it, aaaaanndd no more loud noise! It sounds just like a normal filter now! And not that obnoxious loud dripping! What a relief! Sushi's tank now has full water flow and no more rainbow film.  

Next amazing thing, brown poop! As I was cleaning the filter, I noticed some brown poop, actually quite a bit! I was shocked because for an while, Sushi was pooping clear-tanish strings, but there's brown poop! It's brown! Oh how happy I am! And Sushi sweetheart! You must be feeling happy as well! I'm assuming because my mom came into my room and was like "Oh wow! Sushi looks so happy today!" I then proceed to tell her a story which she ignores me and starts talking to Sushi in a baby voice, LMAO, saying "Oh hi wittle Sushi! Oh you're such a happy girl aren't you!? Yes you are! Yes you are! Oh what a happy wittle girl! Yes you are!" lol! I'm sure Sushi enjoys it when we talk to her in a baby voice, because she gets insanely excited, lol!
My mom also calls Urania(one of my bettas) Uranus lol! She comes into my room, saying hello to each betta and gets to Urania and says "Why hello little Uranus!" And I'm just like "Urania mom.. Urania" And she goes "No it's Uranus! Huh Uranus!?" As Urania proceeds to swim around excitedly, lol! Oh geeeeezz. I'm just happy my mom loves my bettas too! My dad always looks at them, but doesn't talk to them like they're babies lmao, he does always tell Tutankhamun that's he's "the prettiest betta he's ever seen" which Tutankhamun proceeds to puff up, fins out and everything. I swear, bettas understand everything we say! 
So, when my mom took me to Petsmart to get my shrimp, there was this beautiful copper colored goldfish in the tank beside the ghost shrimp and this goldfish was literally having a brawl with the giant silk plant in his tank. He had 20+ gallons of water to himself(with a few tinee tiny fish) but literally wanted to battle this plant. All of a sudden this goldfish grabs a mouth full of the plant and just rips it up out of the gravel with all his might and just kind of throws it, lol! It was quite hilarious!

Well, I just thought I would share all of this happiness, because I sure am happy, and I'm sure Sushi is as well, now that I've found the source to many problems! Oh my sweet girl! I'm so sorry I didn't find this sooner! At least I caught it before anymore damage was done. Everything will be a whole lot better now. I love you oh so much! <3


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm so happy Sushi is pooping well again!! And good job with the filter. I've been there, done that, got the T-shirt, LOL.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I have so much catching up on your journal! But, I have read the latest update and I must say that I am so happy that things are going well for you. I have been having a rough time betta-wise, but your words have given me so much strength. Thank you!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I have so much catching up on your journal! But, I have read the latest update and I must say that I am so happy that things are going well for you. I have been having a rough time betta-wise, but your words have given me so much strength. Thank you!


Saffy! I didn't even see that you posted! Apologies! Aww, well, I hope all is going well, you can always PM me anytime.  Thank you so much, Sushi and I are sending lots of love your way. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Oh geez.. Where to start.

We're back to stringy poop again, which sucks because I thought things were getting better, guess not. Her tank has so much stringy poop, I didn't even realize how much poop was is there, because it's all so stringy. Guess I'll clean it out tomorrow. 

The mysterious lump on her side has gotten so much bigger, and it's turning white. Does that mean it will bust open soon? I don't even think I could handle that if it came to that. Because of this (tumor?)getting bigger, she swims at an odd angle at time, which worries me, because I'm very afraid that it will get to a point where she wont be able to swim right at all. 

Also, whatever this thing is, is developing on the other side of her body as well.. a patch of scales are starting to lift, like this one did when it first developed, looks very similar as well. I'm devastated because I have no idea what to do. I mean, there's nothing I *can *do. What if it gets to the point where euthanizing is something to be considered? I couldn't mentally, emotionally, or physically handle it. I'm shocked because I didn't think this thing would grow as fast as it did, in such a small amount of time, I mean, it's been less than a month. 

I'm just at a loss here. I have no idea what to do. All of these things are so tough to handle. Physically, mentally, & emotionally, But, as a betta mommy, you have to handle the tough parts, because your baby needs you and nobody else will be there for them if you aren't. So Sushi, my love, if this thing busts open or if another one does actually develop on the other side, what ever the situation may be, I will be there for you and with you and make this as comfortable for you as possible, so you don't have to worry about any of that. I love you, my sweet girl. <3


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear all this, sweetie. Stay strong and be positive!

Also, have you considered taking Sushi to a vet (that is of course if are you able to, I am super unsure about the costs and such of veterinary care in the US)? I am sure that there are aquatic/exotic vet services available in Cali!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear Sushi's tumors are growing. Have had a couple of my fish develop tumors and it does break your heart to see because you worry about them hurting or affecting their swimming. Even though they wiggled a little different, they kept their sweet personality and lived life to the fullest. It made me treasure each day a little more. Hang in there.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I am so sorry to hear all this, sweetie. Stay strong and be positive!
> 
> Also, have you considered taking Sushi to a vet (that is of course if are you able to, I am super unsure about the costs and such of veterinary care in the US)? I am sure that there are aquatic/exotic vet services available in Cali!


Thank you.  No, I'm unable to take her to a vet. They have a fish vet in Santa Cruz, but it's extremely expensive! Just a 10 minute phone call costs $60, and an email cost money as well, and my parents aren't willing to pay that unless I pay with my own money, which I do not have yet, but I am getting a job soon!



themamaj said:


> So sorry to hear Sushi's tumors are growing. Have had a couple of my fish develop tumors and it does break your heart to see because you worry about them hurting or affecting their swimming. Even though they wiggled a little different, they kept their sweet personality and lived life to the fullest. It made me treasure each day a little more. Hang in there.


Very true words! I'm sorry about your fish who have developed tumors, always so sad. I try and spend as much time with her as I can, play with her, talk to her, and man does she love the extra attention! I'm just hoping these tumors don't grow super fast. Thank you for the sweet words.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Well these past couple of days have been alright with this little sweetheart. She's still eating, which is fantastic. She's been having a bit of a hard time catching her food, but she's eating. But it seems like she isn't AS active. She's still a bundle of energy, but she seems to be slowing down a wee bit. She's been resting on the plants and hiding in the bottom edges of her house, so she cannot be seen. She sprints out to me when I go to check on her, as if she's saying "It's okay! Don't worry, I'm okay!" Oh Sushi, if you had any idea how worried I am. 

I didn't think I would have to say this so soon, but Sushi's 2nd tumor is growing. It's bigger than the last update. Which is horrifying, because it's been only 5 days.. which begs the question, how big can this thing get in a few weeks? 

I'm absolutely devastated, because all I can do is sit back and watch as these tumors grow and grow and eventually crush my baby's insides. What the absolute hell. Why. I just don't understand why the worst things happen to the best. What did Sushi every do? She's just a fish who absolutely loves her life, who loves me, who loves the other bettas, and in return, she gets 2 tumors? What's up with that? I just don't understand. 

I'm sad to a point. I think my brain is protecting me from all of the emotions. Slowly introducing them. It's like my mind is telling me that she wont die even though I know she will, but I literally can't believe it. Not right now, anyways... Sushi is my everything. She's my precious sweet heart. I love you so much Sushi. It will get tough. When? I don't know. But when it does, I will be there with you. I love you. <3


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

There is so much emotion in your writing that I always tear up a bit while reading your journal entries. I mean it in the best way possible, of course! I am really hoping that Sushi will be alright. You are such a wonderful betta mom. As always, I am looking forward to the next update and wishing you all the best of luck, and sending positive vibes <3.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> There is so much emotion in your writing that I always tear up a bit while reading your journal entries. I mean it in the best way possible, of course! I am really hoping that Sushi will be alright. You are such a wonderful betta mom. As always, I am looking forward to the next update and wishing you all the best of luck, and sending positive vibes <3.


Awww thank you so much Saffy. :') Such sweet words for a not-so-great morning. Made my day.  Sushi is sending you lots of thanks and betta kisses. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey everyone, an update for you all. 

Sushi's been okay. She's been resting A LOT. On the silk plants, buried beneath her house, laying on the sand. She started to disappear and I never knew where she was until she popped up to the front of the tank out of nowhere, turns out she's been hiding behind the filter. It worries me because she's becoming slightly less active as time goes by. Which is understandable since she has 2 tumors. 

Poop is still stringy, but still has a wonderful appetite. The tumor on the right side(the giant one) has grown a little bit. She has a slight bit of trouble swimming every now and then. 

I stopped treatment with Seachem Prime Stress Guard. It was to big of a fight with her fins. Her dorsal fin healed wonderfully after double dosing her tank tank for a few weeks, but now it's clamped and torn up. Also, it gives a very very slight tint to her tank water (since I was double dosing) Her anal fin seems to be disappearing? She definitely has no more ventral fins, and her ventrals used to be HUGE! Now, she hardly has any. Pectorals seems to be okay. Chunks missing. Caudal fin seems to be getting shorter. She doesn't have fin rot, and they're to short to bite. The problem is, is she's dark brown, so it's a bit hard at times to see the entire picture of what's going on with her. 

Her getting less and less active concerns me the most. She used to spend all hours just swimming back and forth at the front of the tank. Always excited and happy because her tank is literally right in front of my bed, and I'm always in my bedroom watching TV or browsing the forums. She would always get excited when my mom or I would come up to her tank and talk to her in a baby voice and play with her with out fingers. Now, it's like she's trying to force herself to greet us, like she's happy to see us, but her tumors are getting in the way.
Even right now, she usually would be swimming happily around the tank, but right now, she's behind the filter. It's just really heartbreaking. She just started with this behavior. She was still happy and active on my last update, even thought she was slightly less active, but now she's much more less active.

I've read that you should put bettas that have tumors in a smaller tank, so the wont have to swim as much. But she loves her 10 gallon. Plus, I don't have another heater. Plus, she has parasites and I don't have medicine at the moment. I'm thinking about giving up at wanting to work at Petsmart and applying at a bunch of places that I know will hire quickly. I applied at Petsmart because I really wanted to work with animals, but I just cannot be picky right now, because I need money, and my bettas need better tanks, better decor. Sushi needs a better everything. I always feel as if I'm not giving her enough.

Sigh. I'm so sorry Sushi. I just can't get the things we need right now. I'll be applying to a bunch of different places tonight. I may not be around as much, but please know that I am doing for you and the others. I love you sweetheart.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sushi's been a bit feisty tonight! Started flaring at the side of then tank & then started flaring at Perseus. I thought it was adorable, mainly because she very rarely flares.

On a sad note, her tumors are growing faster & bigger. She's resting a lot more than the last update, which was only a few days ago. I'm trying so hard to get a job so I can get her & the other better stuff(heaters, filters, decor, substrate, ect.) I'm waiting to hear back from a few companies, just hoping someone will give me a chance. Still have some stringy poop. Fins still torn. 

I'm so scared. She's been laying down so much. The tumors are growing quickly. Quicker than expected. I'll be surprised if she makes it another 2 months. I don't expect her to make it to one.. It's horrible to say, but these tumors are just getting so big so quickly. The biggest one is turning white underneath her scales. Her scales where the bigger tumor is are stretched out? They're pretty big. They don't look big in the photos, but in person they're so huge. These tumor are crushing her insides and I'm so so scared. I just hope she isn't in a lot of pain. I'll be getting some money soon, so I'll be able to finally fix her tank up good with some beautiful decor. 

You just have to hang on Sushi. Please, just hold on a bit longer for me. It hurts, but please just wait. I love you so much, this will be worth it, I promise you. Just please please hang on a bit longer. Please.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am ever so sorry to hear about the tumors getting bigger... Don't lose hope, I still believe that she may get better in time. Hang on, Sushi <3.

I wish you all the best of luck in finding a job! Have you tried applying for Barista jobs at coffee shops? That was one of my first jobs (I worked in a popular chain), where apart from the art of good coffee making I have learned a lot of important stuff regarding the whole 'job' thing and it gave me loads of experience. You don't even have to be a huge fan of coffee, really! Chain coffee shops give you all the necessary training as well, so you'll know exactly what you're doing, and since summer is one of the busiest time periods, I am sure that there will be loads of jobs going around.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I am ever so sorry to hear about the tumors getting bigger... Don't lose hope, I still believe that she may get better in time. Hang on, Sushi <3.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in finding a job! Have you tried applying for Barista jobs at coffee shops? That was one of my first jobs (I worked in a popular chain), where apart from the art of good coffee making I have learned a lot of important stuff regarding the whole 'job' thing and it gave me loads of experience. You don't even have to be a huge fan of coffee, really! Chain coffee shops give you all the necessary training as well, so you'll know exactly what you're doing, and since summer is one of the busiest time periods, I am sure that there will be loads of jobs going around.


Thank you so much! <3

Starbucks & Java Detour are needing baristas! I was actually going to apply for barista at Starbucks tomorrow. It would be pretty cool I think. The only problem I have is working at such an extreme pace in a tiny space around 10 other baristas trying to get things done, it stresses me out. But I'm going to apply anyways and try my hardest! I take my driver's test on the 6th, so if I pass(hopefully I do!) then I can apply at jobs further away from me!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hellooo guys, an update for ya!

Sushi's been alright. She still has very stringy poop, so I'm going to try and find some PraziPro for her. She was also looking bloated, so I had to fast her for 2 days, and man... broke my heart. I can't even express how happy I felt when I was able to feed her today! The bloating has gone down, which is great, and she's back to munchin' on some pellets!

Her tumors are still growing. The big one on her right side is looking weird. It's very light in color, well, underneath her scales. It's so light, I can literally see it from across the room. But that's not it. It seems as if some of the scales on the big tumor are coming off? The scales on the big tumor is so big, I'm guessing because the tumor is stretching them out. She's also been spending a lot of time by the filter. Not as active, but still loves to eat!

Her fins are terrible. It's like their disappearing? Very weird, but they're going. Her anal fin looks rough. It's a very odd shape now, like chunks gone, but not fin-biting chunks. It's very odd. Dorsal is torn up. Caudal is getting shorter all together. Pectorals are chunky, and ventrals are still gone.

I was reading that with bettas that have tumors, you should reduce their feeding. I'm sorry, but I just can't do that. Sushi loves meal time(who doesn't?) and she's going to die. I know she is. She will. When? I don't know. But I just need to make the best of her last days with me. Keep her feeding amount the same, extra tank kisses & I love you's, more spending time with her at her tank, which, she adores! I just can't bring myself to put her into a small tank or reduce her feeding. I know it helps with the tumor(not growing as fast?) but she adores her 10 gallon, and she loves her meals. She went from a small nonheated & nonfiltered 2.5 gallon to a 10 gallon filtered & heated, and she loves it! So I'm going to leave her be. She has plenty of silk plants that reach the surface of the tank in which she can rest upon. She will be okay. 



I did want to talk about something though. I mentioned that I didn't feel that sad about the fact that Sushi will die because my brain wasn't exposing me to the emotions yet. Well, slowly but surely I am feeling the horrible emotions & realization of her future. It really hurts me. A lot. I have a connection with her that I can't explain with words, and I'm scared. So scared. I've never had someone in my life that I have had such a strong emotional connection to pass away. Ever. I've never dealt with grief, never felt the sadness of losing some you love so much, and I'm terrified to feel those things. How did my perfect beautiful Sushi, my sweetheart, my beloved betta, end up with 2 tumors & lose all of her fins in just a couple of months? I just don't understand. 

What I do understand, is that I am so incredibly glad that I chose to get that tiny brown betta fry. Labeled as a boy. Chased my finger all the way around the cup. She was what others would consider "the ugly duckling" of bettas. Oh but Sushi, you will always be so beautiful in my eyes. Even if your not colorful & vibrant. Even if you have missing fins & 2 tumors. You will always be the most beautiful betta in my eyes. Always.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>small update<

Was doing my daily check on Sushi's tumors, and the smaller one is growing... rather quickly.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

:BIGweepy:	
OMG!! I've been on vacation for a while, and I haven't checked _bettafish.com_ for several days. I am crying for you and Sushi. I know what it feels like to not know when betta will die, and not be able to help them. Best wishes to you and Sushi.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> :BIGweepy:
> OMG!! I've been on vacation for a while, and I haven't checked _bettafish.com_ for several days. I am crying for you and Sushi. I know what it feels like to not know when betta will die, and not be able to help them. Best wishes to you and Sushi.


Awww Denny, thank you.  I hope you had a great vacation! Yeah, it's a pretty bad feeling. Great news is, my parents bought her a brand new heater that comes in the mail tomorrow & gave me some money to buy her new decor! She'll definitely be super happy! Thank you from Sushi & I! The supports means so much. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Today has been a great day. 

Sushi's brand new heater came in & my parents took me out and helped me pick out some brand spankin' new decor! Her tank looks amazing! I'm very pleased with it, & happy to say she is too.  

Sadly, her tumors are growing bigger. But I'm glad I got to get her a new heater & decor.  The new decor has so many places to hide and to rest on, which is great because these tumors are affecting her greatly. 
But enough with the sad stuff, let's just focus on her new heater & the fact that she absolutely adore her new decor.

I love you so much Sushi! You have no idea how much I love & adore you. <3


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I haven't been on the forums for a while as well, I have so much catching up to do!

I am so glad that you have a good day! Sushi's tank looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I haven't been on the forums for a while as well, I have so much catching up to do!
> 
> I am so glad that you have a good day! Sushi's tank looks absolutely amazing!


Thank you so much! Oh she is full of herself! She was cracking me up because she was just swimming through every little space she could fit through. She's such a cutie pie! <3 Thank you again!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is the new heater Aqueon Pro? I have two of them. They are the best!


...Aqueon heatrs come with Limited Lifetime Warrancty


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Is the new heater Aqueon Pro? I have two of them. They are the best!
> 
> 
> ...Aqueon heatrs come with Limited Lifetime Warrancty


Yes it is! It's awesome!  Sushi likes it! She's been hanging around it. Limited Lifetime Warranty?! Awesome!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

A scale is hanging off of Sushi, on one of the tumors. The smaller one. I am devastated.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Two of my betta died of tumors. I know how painful and sad it looks when tumors grow... :-(


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Two of my betta died of tumors. I know how painful and sad it looks when tumors grow... :-(


It is indeed horrible, also the fact that she has 2 of them of either side of her, growing at an alarming rate. I'm so sad & scared for her.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Finally got the heater to work. Woohoo! It's heating, slowly, but surely. The water temperature was at 68, but now creeping to 70.  Come on heater! My baby needs some heat!

She'll be able to fully enjoy her new decor & such when her tank is warm again. 

On a sad note, more scales were coming off. Not on the tumors, just on her body. I'm guessing that could be from old age? Not sure. At least she's still swimming okay, eating, & still has an incredible amount of energy and love for a betta with 2 tumors.

Sushi, I love you. <3


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So sorry Sushi is fighting tumors. My Millie has them right now and Nimbus is starting one. I hate seeing how they grow too. The fish are amazingly resilient and strong.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

themamaj said:


> So sorry Sushi is fighting tumors. My Millie has them right now and Nimbus is starting one. I hate seeing how they grow too. The fish are amazingly resilient and strong.


Thank you.  I'm so sorry Millie & Nimbus have them, it's horrible. Definitely can agree about them being resilient and strong! Even with 2 massive tumors, Sushi still acts like she doesn't have them!  I hope the tumors on your sweet ones don't grow to fast. <3


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow! The tank looks amazing!! :-D Hang in there, Sushi!! You can do it!!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

So, I got Sushi a new heater last Saturday, and it didn't work, so Wednesday I contacted Aqueon & they're sending a new heater! Not sure when it will arrive, but excited! Sushi, in the meantime, is so cold! She's laying down a bit more. Because she's cold or because of her tumors? Not sure. Hang on my sweet girl! You shall be warm soon!

Still some stringy poop. Going to order some good meds soon. It's so hard to clean her poop because it's so stringy & some is clear(I don't have vaccum) it's just sometimes impossible to see! 
No more scales have been coming off, which is great, Her fins still look messy, still have no idea what's causing them to shred like this. It's so frustrating. I was using Seachem Prime Stress Guard to help heal them a couple weeks ago, but just gave up because her fins are to stubborn. They weren't getting better, even when I doubled her dose. Have I mentioned this before? Probably. Oh well, lol. 

Her tumors look okay. I'm including some photos! They don't look big in the photos, but man they're big in person. Reaaaally big. Still not affecting her ability to swim, or eat.  I think right now I'm just really concerned about getting her into warm water. I'm really hoping the heater comes in this weekend. That would be great! 







































Happy Note: I have an interview with Home Depot on June 8th! I'm so excited! I really hope I get the job!!

Also, just wanted to say a major thank you to everyone who has been showing love & support for Sushi. It really means a lot. This is just a really hard time, Sushi is my sweet baby, and seeing these things grow in her is painful to watch. The comments you guys write always put a smile on my face and let's me know that I'm not alone in this. Thank you for making this situation a little bit easier to deal with. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

The new heater came in! And it's working! Yipeee! Sushi baby, you're gettin' some heat! 

So, Sushi has some fin rot. I bought some API Fungus Cure but I haven't started it yet, mainly because I haven't had the time to properly monitor, and because I wanted her water to be warmer before I started, so I'll be starting tomorrow! I'm also going to ask my mom to purchase some Parasite Medication, if I can find a cheap good one. She came into my room and saw her stringy poop, and I explained it was because of parasites and I couldn't get medication because of money, she asked "well, how much is medicine?" I told her it depends, but I could try to find a cheap good one and talk to her about it.

She also had some weird white specs all over her, which scared me so badly, because I thought it was ick! But I looked yesterday & today and no more specs! Thank goodness! Maybe it was just debris from the white sand, since her substrate is white sand..

Her tumors haven't grown any, which is nice! Actually, it's great! 

I was also thinking about getting a new filter. The one I have for her now just sucks. Sometimes the sponges get blocked? And they don't filter right, like it will only filter out a small tiny section of the tank, and leave the rest just still and have bubbles forming on tops. In a nutshell, this filter is horrible. It was good when I first got it, but now it sucks. So I will be looking at some nice new filters for her tank.

Overall, Sushi has been doing great. Which makes me smile, and overall very happy because I don't have to report anything too negative! I'm excited and very relieved that the heater is working and that she will be is nice, warm water again! She's still eating good, still has loads of Sushi energy.  She's been doing really good. And she'll be doing better once the water heats up all the way and when I've finished her fin rot treatment!


Guess whaaaaat!?!?! I had an interview at The Home Depot yesterday.. AND I WAS OFFERED THE JOB ON THE SPOT! And I obviously said YES! Woo woo! ! I'm just waiting for my drug test results to come back & background check so I can start my training! I'm so excited! I'll soon have money to upgrade everyone into nicer, bigger tanks with better decor! I also passed my driver's test Tuesday, with 2 errors! My parents were just so overjoyed that I got the job & passed my test! They're buying me a cell phone this weekend! And my dad is buying me a cake, because I absolutely adore and looove cake!What a week it has been. A great week. For everyone. 

Oh Sushi, I wish you could have cake too, but you can have Brine Shrimp, since I know it's your absolute favorite. I love you so much my beautiful girl. You are my bestfriend. You always dance back to me when I dance in front of your tank. You always follow me in whichever direction I go. You always make an effort to swim to the glass, after resting on the sand or decor, when you're exhausted from the tumors weighing you down, just so I will know you're okay. I know people think I'm crazy, because you're a betta fish. I can't pet you. You can't cuddle up on my lap. But that doesn't even matter. You got me through the worst times of my life, and have been there for the best. I love you. So much. Thank you for always being my little rock. <3 <3


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad to hear the heater is working this time! And...yay for the job offer! I told you if interviewer like you, they would offer the job right there  


Since you are "almost" getting the job, why don't you just "borrow" $20 or so for Parasite Medicine from your mother? In this way, you can buy the best medicine without worrying about price. When you get a first paycheck, you can pay her back.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Glad to hear the heater is working this time! And...yay for the job offer! I told you if interviewer like you, they would offer the job right there
> 
> 
> Since you are "almost" getting the job, why don't you just "borrow" $20 or so for Parasite Medicine from your mother? In this way, you can buy the best medicine without worrying about price. When you get a first paycheck, you can pay her back.


Thank you! Yes, very glad the heater is working! I know! I almost passed out when they offered my the job on the spot! I couldn't say "Yes!" fast enough!

I'm actually going to bring that up to her. And since I almost have the job, I will definitely be able to pay her back. I heard PraziPro is really good for internal parasite. It's only $13 on Amazon!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry for not updating, I've been busy! 


So, the Fungus Cure didn't seem to help a lot. I was thinking trying AQ salt, since I have another hospital tank. But, when I was changing out the water, the sealant on the glass turned blue? It hasn't gone away, it's pretty odd. Maybe it was from the medicine? It only turned blue as I was changing the water. If any of you know why, please tell me!

Also, a bit sad. Sushi's been.. distant. Also, whenever I come up to her tank to see her, she literally bolts at the speed of light away and hides at the filter. It's extremely upsetting. She didn't start darting like that until I started using that medicine*(Not saying the meds are the cause!)* but I am seriously upset by this. Maybe it's because I have a job now and I can't see her all the time and she doesn't recognize me? Oh Sushi. I got this job for you and the others. So that I could give you guys better & nicer things. I do love you so much. So so soooo much. 

Her bigger tumor seems to have gotten a bit bigger. I honestly have no clue how she can still eat well & swim amazingly with those giant things. I'm just happy that she can! Honestly, it's been hard not seeing her all day long. And the others. I miss them all desperately. Especially Sushi. Well, I just need to be happy that she's still doing good. 


Good news about my job is, the stores next to it, literally, are 2 of my favorite places to go. Target, & Petsmart! It's pretty awesome. 

That's all for an update, photos soon! Overall, Sushi's been meh. Hoping she doesn't continue darting. Sushi sushi. You know that I love & adore you. So so much! <3 <3 Love you, sweetheart. <3


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Congratulations on getting a job!! :-D

I'm sorry about Sushi not recognizing you. It's so heartbreaking when that happens.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

*Pictures coming soon! 

*Hey guys! I deeply apologize for not updating. I've been so busy with my new job! 

So Sushi is acting herself again, which is great! She's back to purposely knocking down the little thermometer I have in the sand, lol! If I had a dollar for everytime she did that, I'd be a millionaire! 

Unfortunately, I have devastating news. Sweet Sushi has developed a 3rd tumor, right in front of the big one. I'm devastated. She honestly looks like a tiny lumpy potato, lol. Strangely but thankfully enough, she's still eating and zooming around.

I'm sorry this isn't a huge update. Just wanted to get something out to you all. I'm exhausted from work, so I will post a more in depth update in a day or two, with photos! Apologies again guys, thanks to those still reading. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sigh. Sorry guys. I've been horribly busy. With work & trying my hardest to clean the bettas. I've all been dreading updating. It's like things become more real. But I know the people who read this are interested in how this sweetheart is doing, so let's begin. 

So I posted in the last update that Sushi has developed a 3rd tumor, and man has it grown. Well actually, they've all grown, a ton. I have to give it to her though. She's juggling 3 tumors and still has the energy to eat & swim. Well, a little. I've been reducing her feedings, just because I can't feed her 6 pellets a day when she has 3 tumors pushing her insides. It's also hard, because if I feed her the normal 6 pellets a day, like everyone else, she bloats like crazy. Then I have to fast her a day or 2 until her bloat goes down. So I've been bascially walking on eggshells just to make sure she doesn't bloat. 

However, she doesn't swim a lot anymore. She's been resting on the sand a lot, which is very difficult to see, as she's been a crazy energetic girl since she was a little baby. It's not like that anymore, and it's quite devastating. 

For a while now, I've been talking about getting huge tanks and dividing them for the bettas, but I've decided that I'm going to wait. Just until Sushi.. passes. She doesn't deserve to be put in anything smaller than a 10. Not after what she's been through. She's been a total badass. Putting her in a smaller tank, is wrong. I'll be driving around and looking at tanks, just for ideas. Well, I have been for a while, lol. But first I'm going to start by ordering filters & heaters. Then order the sealant & dividers. Then decor & substrate, then the tank. Or maybe I should order the tank first and then filter & heaters, ect ect. But one thing for sure, is that Sushi is staying her tiny booty in her 10 gallon.

Here are the photos you all have been waiting for. I apologize. I've just been feeling down about making this update. Feeling down in general, because I'm losing my girl. To my Sushi-- I love you. Thank you for not giving up. I love you so much sweetheart.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

:crying: I literally cried seeing those pictures. Sushi's tumors are so huge. :-( I can't believe that this is really happening.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Well, Sushi hasn't been good at all. She doesn't swim. She tries, but just falls back down. I can't blame her, she's holding on with 3 massive tumors. I think Sushi may be on her last fins. She doesn't swim excitedly to me when I come up to her tank, and it breaks my heart. However, she does sit at the corner of the front of the tank, watching me. And when I come over, she tries to follow my finger. 

She still eats, well, as of last night, and I'm sure she will today. 

I'm sorry Sushi. I'm so sorry. I love you so much, you know that. You tried your best love. 

@dennythebetta Aww Denny. You have been here since the beginning. Thank you. <3 It's horrible. Seeing her tumors reminds me she doesn't have a lot of time left. She's my precious baby. I'm just thankful she's been fighting this long. Almost 3 years old, 3 tumors, still eating? Badass huh?


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Updating again..

Sushi will not make it through the next few days. She probably wont make it today. As of right now, she's laying on her side, gasping for breath. I have no money for clove oil. I have to work until 9:15 tonight, and I'm so scared she wont be alive when I come home. I'm devastated. 

Sushi, please wait. Just a little bit. Please.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sushi has passed. 7:57. My mom sat with her the whole time. 

You tried my love. Thank you. Thank you for everything. It was the best 2 1/2 years. I love you baby. Swim in Peace.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

:BIGweepy:


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. At least she wasn't alone when she past.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> :BIGweepy:


I too, am in tears. I still wake up and go to her tank and realize, wait... or when I do my feeding rounds & kisses rounds(it's weird, but I blow kisses to all my bettas, hehe) and get to her tank and realize, oh. It's definitely really hard, especially because I've never dealt with losing someone so close. It hurts looking at her empty tank. 



Fishingforcats said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. At least she wasn't alone when she past.


Thank you. <3 Yes, I'm very thankful my mom was there. She even took a video of Sushi's last breath. She was explaining to my father that she never realized that fish have that last breath. I think it gave her a whole new perspective of bettas, and even though she took a video, I still haven't brought myself to see it..


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Just a little message here for Sushi.

I miss you, and I love you so much. It was a rough drive home. I still wake up and look at your tank, expecting you to be swimming around, but you aren't, but I keep blowing kisses to your tank and saying "Goodnight, I love you Sushi!" out of habit, and because I promised. I keep covering your tank with a towel every night, like I used to when you were here. I still hum the song my mom & I used to sing to you. "Sushi Sushi Booshiiiii" over and over. I miss you sweetheart. Goodnight, love you. <3


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Missing you princess. <3


----------



## MermaidPusheen (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just got my first betta and named her Sushi of all things! I already love her so much, more than I thought was possible for a tiny fish. You should be proud that you gave her a great life, and comfort and love at the end. No being could ask for more than that. Hugs.


----------



## Bettalovely (Mar 1, 2020)

Still read back on this journal from time to time. I miss you, my love.


----------

